# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2017



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2017 às 00:41)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2017 às 01:30)

Boa noite.

Continua o frio.
Ontem a Tmáx foi de 12,1ºC.
Neste momento temos geada fraca a moderada. O vento está calmo.
Aqui a 300 metros a temperatura já é inferior a 0ºC. Na estação está quase...

Veio o frio e o sensor de vento, mesmo com pilhas novas de lítio deixa de enviar dados. Já fiz reset da estação-base mas recebe dados e deixa rapidamente de receber os mesmos. Já não sei o que fazer...

*Tactual: 0,1ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2017 às 08:06)

Bom dia,

manhã gelada, mínima de *1.8ºc* 

Neste momento 2.2ºc , vento fraco e 95% HR.

Foto de há minutos, um telhado aqui nas redondezas numa zona abrigada, também zonas com relva estão ligeiramente esbranquiçadas:






´

Neste momento entra alguma nebulosidade de Norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Dez 2017 às 08:45)

Bom dia,
Dezembro começa com tempo frio, mínima por aqui foi de *1.6ºC  *

Neste momento algumas nuvens no céu, sigo com *3.5ºC* e vento fraco de ENE


----------



## jonas (1 Dez 2017 às 09:01)

Boas,
Por cá mais uma noite fria.
Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 0.6°C.
Boa camada de geada.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Dez 2017 às 11:02)

Bom dia, Dezembro começa gelado, mínima por aqui foi de -*1.8ºC *

De momento sigo com *8.5ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2017 às 12:24)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, depois de uma noite gelada e fria (!), a manhã também esteve fria.
Tivemos geada moderada.
Neste momento o céu está muito nublado (6\8 octas), nuvens muito escuras a vir de Norte.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado.

*Tmín: -1,0ºC

Tactual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Dez 2017 às 13:11)

Boa tarde!

Depois de uma mínima de 1.3º agora o céu está nublado e já chuviscou...

Muito frio, com 9,4º apenas...


----------



## Stinger (1 Dez 2017 às 13:35)

Por sao pedro da cova obtive 0 graus certos e com geada moderada


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Dez 2017 às 14:30)

Boas, céu parcialmente nublado e* 12.0°C*


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Dez 2017 às 20:02)

Boa noite, dados de hoje: *-1.8°C*/*12.5°C
*
Por agora sigo com 5 graus mas ja esteve com 3.5°C, claro que o vento já estragou tudo 

Edit 20h38: 6.0  Só pode ser brincadeira de mau gosto...


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2017 às 07:58)

Bom dia,

mais uma manhã gelada, mínima de *2.1 ºc* 

Neste momento 2.5ºc , vento fraco de ENE e 85% HR.

De novo uma ligeira geada junto à relva em locais abrigados 

Painéis solares aqui perto apresentam alguma brancura na superfície:


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Dez 2017 às 08:02)

Bom dia,
Sigo com* 1,0ºC * mínima do dia.

Vento frio de ENE a 15km/h. Windchill* -3,1ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2017 às 08:02)

Bom dia -2°C CÉU LIMPO!
Ontem fui até ao marao de btt la no alto ao meio dia estavam 0°c e sincelo! Brutal

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Dez 2017 às 11:45)

Boas, hoje a negatividade das mínimas foi bastante generalizada, por aqui não fugiu á regra. Deixei o termómetro mais abaixo a uns 20 metros da ribeira e obtive mínima de *-4.1ºC *
Nada de fotos hoje, só la fui agora ver o registo e já não tinha geada de jeito, excluindo alguns recipientes congelados   Será a mínima mais baixa do "evento"...


----------



## dopedagain (2 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

Dia mais frio deste outono inverno em fornelos Ponte de Lima -2.7º


----------



## guimeixen (2 Dez 2017 às 18:39)

Por aqui vai descendo certinho, vou com 6,1ºC. Veremos se o vento não vai estragar a mínima.


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2017 às 19:20)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui o dia foi bastante frio com máxima de 8,0ºC e mínima de -1,2ºC. Sigo com 3,9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Dez 2017 às 19:33)

Boas,

Dia fresco mesmo com o sol a incidir o vento não deixava aquecer, a máxima foi de *11.0ºC* 

Neste momento arrefece bem , vou com *8.1ºC* e vento de NNE a aumentar de intensidade , sopra a *24km/h* com rajadas.

Temperatura aparente bastante mais baixa.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Dez 2017 às 19:58)

Boas, por favor não apareças vento  com 2.9°C atuais


----------



## jonas (2 Dez 2017 às 20:35)

Boa noite,
Dia frio, de manhã, por volta das 7.15h, estavam -3.4 graus, e geada bastante forte.
Um dos sinais característicos da chegada do frio, é o aparecimento das narcejas e galinholas.
Hoje pude presenciar o levantar de 3 narcejas ao longo do ribeiro, a uns 100m de onde moro.
Aves bastante bonitas, mas têm um voo bastante irregular.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Dez 2017 às 21:15)

Boa noite.
Muita geada hoje, grande camada, talvez a maior do ano (mesmo contando com o inverno passado), com mínima de 0º certos.

Agora vai descendo com 3,9º e algum vento a impedir a descida mais rápida.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2017 às 22:37)

Boa noite.

Frio...de noite e de dia.
O sol ainda aquecia um pouco, mas mesmo só um pouco.
O vento fraco a  moderado (aqui em casa, porque noutras zonas perto soprava com mais vigor) aumentavam bem a sensação de frio.
O céu esteve hoje limpo. Ao longe, bem ao longe, observei nebulosidade baixa\média nas montanhas do PNPGerês. Mas não vi neve. 
A noite já está bem encaminhada para os negativos.

*Tmín: -2,2ºC
Tmáx: 11,2ºC

Tactual: 0,6ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## cookie (2 Dez 2017 às 22:55)

A reportar do xures. Ontem pelas 22:30 o termómetro marcava 0,5. Hoje de manhã tudo bastante gelado e vi algumas estalactites de gelo.
Dia frio que com o vento se agrava.
Depois de anoitecer o vento pára e a geada aparece.


----------



## dopedagain (2 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Frio...de noite e de dia.
> O sol ainda aquecia um pouco, mas mesmo só um pouco.
> ...



Nevou acima dos 1000 metros sem acumular.


----------



## VRStation (2 Dez 2017 às 23:25)

TEMPERATURA  
 (Rio Tinto)  
 Semana 48/2017


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Dez 2017 às 04:17)

Boa noite  sigo com -1°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Dez 2017 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Por cá céu limpo, vento fraco e frio
Tatual:0.9°C


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Dez 2017 às 10:09)

Bom dia! Por volta da 07:00 horas a temperatura rondava os 4.4ºC e a humidade relativa nos 79%


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2017 às 14:11)

Boa tarde.

_*Vira o disco e toca o mesmo!*_




Temperatura mínima igual à de ontem.
Tivemos geada moderada novamente, fruto do pouco vento durante a madrugada.
Temos hoje sol e a temperatura subiu um pouco em relação a ontem à mesma hora.

*Tmín: -2,2ºC

Tactual: 12,2ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 47%*​


----------



## qwerl (3 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

Boa noite

Dias frios e noites frias é o resumo dos últimos dias por aqui. Não tenho passado pelo local de inversão forte que tenho relatado, mas imagino as camadas de geada que se devem ter formado lá, a última vez que passei por lá foi quinta e até doía as mãos ao passar por lá, o rio até deitava fumo

Extremos de hoje
Tmáx: *17,3ºC*, acho um pouco alta
Tmín: *3,2ºC*
Neste momento estão *8,6ºC*. Na barrinha já deve haver geada


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Dez 2017 às 20:36)

Boas,

Mais um dia de céu limpo e fresco, máxima de *11.8ºC*

Durante a tarde estive pela Serra da Freita, por lá o vento era cortante, pelas 15h o carro marcava *4ºC* 


Deixo aqui uma foto com vista para o oceano, visibilidade não era a melhor, mas consegue-se ver a Torre da RTP aqui em Gaia :




Neste momento sigo com *7.4ºC *e vento fraco de Leste


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Dez 2017 às 20:42)

qwerl disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Dias frios e noites frias é o resumo dos últimos dias por aqui. Não tenho passado pelo local de inversão forte que tenho relatado, mas imagino as camadas de geada que se devem ter formado lá, a última vez que passei por lá foi quinta e até doía as mãos ao passar por lá, o rio até deitava fumo
> 
> ...



Decerto inflacionada a máxima 

Boas, por aqui mais uma manhã gélida, mas menos fria que de a de ontem, *-3.4°C *
Por agora céu limpo e luar esplendoroso com *1.8°C *


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2017 às 20:44)

Ora bem. Muito boa noite.

Agasalhem-se! um conselho dos bons, gratuito, grátis, de graça, sem crédito, sem mensalidades, sem juros, sem complicações...
Esta noite está de facto muito frio.
A tarde, depois do vento ter praticamente parado, esteve suportável. Mas apenas isso.
Com vento a sensação térmica era bastante baixa.
O céu permanece limpo e o vento sopra agora fraco\calmo. E já há geada.

*Tmín: -2,2ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC

Tactual: 0,7ºC
Hr: 71%*​


----------



## cookie (3 Dez 2017 às 22:06)

Fotos do xures ontem de manhã. Hoje mais do mesmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Dez 2017 às 00:30)

Lestada a entrar em força aqui na zona, temperatura a subir ...

Sopra a *22km/h* com rajadas de *32km/h

7ºC *atuais e pressão atmosférica nos *1032.2hPa*


----------



## cookie (4 Dez 2017 às 08:34)

De momento céu limpo e 05 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (4 Dez 2017 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -0,4ºC e muita geada. Daqui a pouco coloco umas fotos que fui tirar.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2017 às 09:40)

Boas, mínima de* -4.6°C  *Geada monumental...
Pensei que a mínima mais baixa seria no sábado, enganei-me. 
Por agora aquece com céu limpo, sol total


----------



## guimeixen (4 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

Aqui estão as fotos. As duas primeiras são de dois carros na zona onde moro e as outras foram tiradas não muito longe daqui.




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2017 às 12:14)

Boa tarde, *11.5ºC* e vento frio moderado com rajadas


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

Boas, há pouco tive que passar a pé pela ribeira aqui perto e levei o termómetro, saí de casa pelas 17h20 com *8.1ºC* e pelas 17h30 já junto á ribeira registei já *5.3ºC* 
As mínimas gélidas dos últimos tempos fizeram "buracos" no solo, devido á constante contração/descontração do mesmo penso (não são pegadas ou qualquer outra coisa artificial). Aqui vai foto:





Por agora sigo com *5.9ºC *


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2017 às 23:12)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de sol, aquecendo razoavelmente. *Que pena!* Estive a trabalhar. 

A madrugada foi bem fria, com mais de 8 h de temperaturas negativas.
Esta noite segue pelo mesmo caminho, já quase a entrar nos negativos novamente.
As últimas noites tem começado com ligeira neblina\névoa, neblina essa que proporciona a condensação necessária ao congelamento de superfícies durante a noite (naturais\artificiais). Não admira que nas zonas de vale\descampado tudo esteja branco, mesmo arbustos e pequenas árvores, brancas até ao topo.

*Tmín: -2,6ºC
Tmáx: 13,3ºC

Tactual: 0,2ºC
Hr: 78%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Dez 2017 às 07:37)

Bom dia,

Mínima e temperatura atual* 5.2ºC*

Céu limpo, vento de Leste / ENE a *24km/h 
*
Pressão *1034.1hPa*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2017 às 08:47)

Bom dia.

A manhã começa com céu limpo, vento fraco e uma boa camada de geada.
A madrugada foi fria, mas ligeiramente menos que as anteriores. A mínima estabeleceu-se cerca das 04.01h, havendo alguma flutuação ao longo da noite, fruto do vento.
No entanto foram um pouco mais de 8h de temperaturas negativas. A *Tmédia* desde as 0h está nos *-0,3ºC*.

*Tmín: -1,1ºC

Tactual: 0,6ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## cookie (5 Dez 2017 às 09:54)

Hoje noite menos fria com algum vento a marcar a presença. Às 8:00 a estação marcava 7 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (5 Dez 2017 às 12:42)

Hoje em Ponte de Lima


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Dez 2017 às 17:47)

Boas, *5.6ºC* e céu maioritariamente limpo  Dados de hoje: *13.9ºC/-2.4ºC
*
EDIT 18H:* 5.0ºC*  A arrefecer bem mais rápido que ontem (vento nulo).


----------



## Intruso (5 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

Temperatura atual em Bustelo - Penafiel.


----------



## rokleon (5 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

Intruso disse:


> Temperatura atual em Bustelo - Penafiel.


----------



## Intruso (6 Dez 2017 às 00:09)

rokleon disse:


>


Quando sai em direcção à Maia, as 22h00 marcava 0.° C! Aqui na Maia conto 5.° C de momento.


----------



## Stinger (6 Dez 2017 às 00:10)

5 graus em sao pedro da cova


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2017 às 07:01)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *3.3 ºc*. 

Neste momento 3.7 ºc, vento fraco e 89% HR.

Alguma neblina/bruma presente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Dez 2017 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *2.8ºC*

Neste momento *2.9ºC* com vento gelado de Leste sopra a *20km/h* 

Windchill *-1.7ºC*


----------



## karkov (6 Dez 2017 às 08:42)

Ponte de Souto - Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Dez 2017 às 09:19)

Bom dia!
As 06:00 estavam 3.6ºC e uma humidade relativa de 70%.
Tudo esbranquiçado...


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Dez 2017 às 10:16)

karkov disse:


> Ponte de Souto - Guimarães
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Hoje á mesma hora por Gandra estava igual, e também estava no carro 
-3°C às 8h30, mínima pode ter se aproximado dos -4°C 
Até em Valongo tudo estava branco!


----------



## cookie (6 Dez 2017 às 11:22)

hoje manhã novamente mais fria com a estação a marcar 4 graus às 7:00. céu limpo, de momento algum vento e 8,6º.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Dez 2017 às 12:04)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia com geada, mínima de -0,5ºC. Hoje fui mais uma vez tirar fotos, mas estive mais interessado em fotografar os cristais de gelo.

Carro onde moro:










Amanhecer com nevoeiro por volta do rio Cávado:



Sunrise and fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## cookie (6 Dez 2017 às 14:35)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mais um dia com geada, mínima de -0,5ºC. Hoje fui mais uma vez tirar fotos, mas estive mais interessado em fotografar os cristais de gelo.
> 
> ...



muito bonitas as fotos... obrigada!


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Dez 2017 às 14:40)

Boas, *13.5ºC* e céu nublado por nuvens altas. Até que está "abafado"


----------



## Cinza (6 Dez 2017 às 17:25)

O dia iniciou gelado, mas a tarde foi de calor (andei de manga curta), o céu esteve sempre nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## qwerl (6 Dez 2017 às 17:42)

Boas

Manhã fria com bastante geada, no local de inversão havia poças de água congeladas Não tive mesmo tempo de tirar fotos hoje, mas num dia em que tenha mais tempo hei de passar lá com mais tempo para tirar umas fotos da geada
Tmáx:15,7ºC
Tmín:3,6ºC

De resto foi mais um dia agradável de sol com algumas nuvens altas
Neste momento estão 10,7ºC, o céu já está a encobrir e o vento fraco de S, prenúncio do regresso da chuva previsto para amanhã, venha ela


----------



## ampa62 (6 Dez 2017 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,

Por Covas a mínima foi de  -1,4ºC e a máxima de 7,9ºC. Sigo com 5,7ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Dez 2017 às 18:02)

Máxima foi de *13.5ºC* e céu nublado por nuvens altas toda a tarde, mínima deve ter rondado os *-4ºC*.
Por agora, *6.9ºC*, nada de inversão devido á nebulosidade.


----------



## jonas (6 Dez 2017 às 18:40)

Boas,
Dia de céu nublado com geada moderada de manhã.
Agora já arrefece, tatual de 6.4°C.


----------



## ampa62 (6 Dez 2017 às 22:19)

E desde há três horas que a temperatura estabilizou nos 4,8ºC com tendência para subir. Mudança de tempo...


----------



## dopedagain (6 Dez 2017 às 23:07)

Hoje andei por a peneda e nesta zona a lagoa estava completamente congelada assim como várias cascatas.


----------



## cookie (7 Dez 2017 às 07:53)

Bom dia! De momento ainda 1038 de PA, 6 graus e 40% HR... Mas a estação já adivinha chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 13:02)

Boa tarde a todos! No radar já se vê chuva a chegar ao norte...


----------



## dopedagain (7 Dez 2017 às 13:17)

Pequeno sismo sentido durante uns 10 segundos em Ponte de Lima


----------



## cookie (7 Dez 2017 às 13:18)

Bom dia! Às 8:00 ainda 1038 de PA, 6 graus e 40% HR... Mas a estação já adivinha chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (7 Dez 2017 às 13:20)

O meu marido sentiu há pouco um sismo em paredes. Diz que a empresa abanou... Mais alguém?
Eu não senti nada mas ouvi um barulho tipo ronco... Associei a algum avião a aterrar...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (7 Dez 2017 às 13:20)

cookie disse:


> O meu marido sentiu há pouco um sismo em paredes. Diz que a empresa abanou... Mais alguém?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Confirmo. Sentiu-se bem por aqui. 

Epicentro em Mesão Frio, 3.6 na escala de Ritcher.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2017 às 13:22)

Acompanhamento do sismo também por aqui: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/sismos-portugal-2017.9127/pagina-18#post-640917


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Dez 2017 às 13:32)

Boas, também senti o sismo enquanto almoçava!  Bem fracote felizmente... Por agora céu nublado, á espera da chuva


----------



## Tiago Ferreira (7 Dez 2017 às 15:16)

Já chove em Barcelos!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Dez 2017 às 15:42)

Bem vindo @Tiago Ferreira.

Boa tarde.

Hoje a madrugada foi menos fria que as anteriores, mas desagradável também. Desde o dia 1 a *média das mínimas* está nos *-1,9ºC*.

Por cá chuviscou há bocado (muito leve), mas ainda *não choveu*. Logo: 0,0 mm de precipitação. 
O céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de S.
O GFS, na saída das 6h, apresenta uma previsão um pouco irrealística para domingo\segunda-feira. Aqueles 25 mm numa hora parece-me desfasados da previsão das saídas das 12h e das 00h. Vamos esperar para ver o que a saída das 12h nos dá.
Certo é que parece que teremos uma semana fresca e húmida no nosso "quintal". Será desta que teremos a verdadeira chuva no noroeste?!

*Tmín: 1,7ºC

Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 63%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Dez 2017 às 16:10)

Boas, 12.3°C e céu nublado mas nem pinga...


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2017 às 16:17)

Tiago Ferreira disse:


> Já chove em Barcelos!


Bem vindo e bom evento !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (7 Dez 2017 às 16:42)

Viva

O primeiro mm


----------



## cookie (7 Dez 2017 às 17:08)

por aqui já chove, chuva muito fraca...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Dez 2017 às 17:52)

Boa noite.

Por aqui também começou a chover há 10-15 minutos, de forma fraca.
Aguarda-se intensificação...Oxalá! 
*
Tmáx: 12,5ºC

Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Dez 2017 às 18:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Por aqui também começou a chover há 10-15 minutos, de forma fraca.
> Aguarda-se intensificação...Oxalá!
> ...



O mesmo por aqui, chove fraco há 10 minutos! *11.9ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Dez 2017 às 19:44)

Já devo ir no 1º mm :






T.atual: *10.1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

Boa noite, 

chove certinho por aqui, sigo com *1.3 mm* acumulados. 

11.9ºc actuais.


----------



## VRStation (7 Dez 2017 às 22:20)

Que boa chuvinha!


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2017 às 22:25)

Por aqui 6.2 mm acumulados, continua a chover

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Dez 2017 às 22:42)

Boa noite.

Chuva muito fraca por aqui, 1,5mm's acumulados

Venha domingo, aí sim vai chover!


----------



## cookie (7 Dez 2017 às 22:50)

Pelas 18:00 já chovia bem e assim continua.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (7 Dez 2017 às 23:01)

Por aqui 11.7 mm acumulados quando estavam previstos 2 mm.  Será que se vão cumprir os 96 mm só no domingo?


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Dez 2017 às 23:09)

ampa62 disse:


> Por aqui 11.7 mm acumulados quando estavam previstos 2 mm.  Será que se vão cumprir os 96 mm só no domingo?



Já?  Por aqui vai por volta de *3mm. *Chuvisca...


----------



## qwerl (7 Dez 2017 às 23:22)

Boas 

Início de dia com algumas nuvens altas mas ao longo do dia foi encobrindo e o vento de sul a aumentar de intensidade. A manhã foi significativamente menos fria que as anteriores

Neste momento a reportar de Canelas, vai chovendo fraco a moderado há 2 horas, boa para ser absorvida pelos terrenos


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Dez 2017 às 23:26)

Boa noite! Chuva "miudinha" mas certinha, tenho 6mm até as 21:00h com 11,4 de temperatura e uma humidade relativa de 88%. 
Espero que este evento traga agua em abundância para rios e albufeiras, como a continuação deste padrão.
Vou tentar fazer nowcasting


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2017 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

ontem o acumulado ficou nos* 8.2 mm*. 

Hoje sigo com *2.3 mm* até ao momento.

11.8ºc actuais, vento fraco, 98% HR e nevoeiro fechado, com alguma morrinha ocasional.

Em termos de chuva, este pequeno episódio já superou as minhas expectativas.


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2017 às 10:48)

Bom dia 
A reportar de Gondomar até domingo de manhã ....
...............
Céu encoberto 
Mínima de 9°C
Chuviscos 
Temperatura atual de 13°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## martinus (8 Dez 2017 às 11:39)

Chuvisco do grosso, nevoeiro, 87% de humidade, 11,8 C. Em resumo... belo dia!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2017 às 11:56)

Por Guimarães... Chove desde ontem sem parar... Não é chuva intensa mas é persistente.


----------



## ampa62 (8 Dez 2017 às 13:47)

Bom dia.

Por Covas a "morrinhar" desde manhã cedo, mas o pluviómetro não regista nada...

Agora com um pouco mais de persistência, registo 6.4 mm acumulados e 11ºC. Um dia cinzento.


----------



## VRStation (8 Dez 2017 às 15:04)

Grão a grão... Melhor, pinga a pinga...


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2017 às 15:09)

Em gondomar 
Chuvisca 
Céu nublado e com nevoeiros 
Temperatura de 14°C
94% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Dez 2017 às 15:13)

Boas, Chuvisco fraco com *13.9ºC* e nevoeiro, desde ontem uns 6mm acumulados 
Foto (15h10):


----------



## VRStation (8 Dez 2017 às 15:38)

Vem aí a "Ana"!... O nosso IPMA permanece quedo e mudo.
Fica aqui a informação da vizinha AEMET.


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2017 às 15:40)

VRStation disse:


> Vem aí a "Ana"!... O nosso IPMA permanece quedo e mudo.
> Fica aqui a informação da vizinha AEMET.


O nosso IPMA vai correr depois atrás  do AEMET....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2017 às 15:55)

Boa tarde. Mas parece noite...

Nevoeiro, umas vezes mais aberto, outras fechado.
Continua a chover, por vezes chuvisca, ocasionalmente (raramente) pára por breves momentos.
Esta chuva entra toda na terra, pouco ou nada vai para os rios.
Eu diria que é uma bênção, pois ao entranhar-se na terra permite que ela esteja melhor preparada para a elevada precipitação de domingo\segunda-feira.
O *acumulado* de ontem foi de *3,0 mm*. Hoje estamos com* 8,6 mm*.

*Tactual: 13,0ºC
Ponto orvalho: 13,0ºC
Hr: 95%
*​
O estupor da humidade...


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2017 às 17:09)

Boa tarde 
Em Gondomar por vezes chuvisca 
Céu muito fechado, o que faz parecer noite mais cedo 
Temperatura máxima de 14°C
Atual de 13°C
88% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (8 Dez 2017 às 17:11)

joselamego disse:


> O nosso IPMA vai correr depois atrás  do AEMET....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


O aemet acho mais interventivo que o ipma . Deviam criar um sistema iberico fom prontidao ao nivel da aemet


----------



## cookie (8 Dez 2017 às 17:22)

Qual será o efeito nos aviões que saem do aeroporto Sá carneiro às 5:30 de segunda feira? Há condições para os vôos serem adiados? O marido segue num avião por volta dessa hora em direção a Itália...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2017 às 19:00)

Impressionante... Desde que cheguei ontem não parou de chover em Guimarães.


----------



## qwerl (8 Dez 2017 às 19:07)

Boa tarde

Por Canelas tempo fechado e húmido com chuva fraca/morrinha e nevoeiro
Tmáx: *14,6ºC*
Tmín: *11,5ºC*
Neste momento não chove mas está nevoeiro cerrado. Está ameno, com *14,4ºC* atuais


----------



## ampa62 (8 Dez 2017 às 20:43)

Por Covas, calmo sem chuva há umas horas. Acumulado do dia 8 mm


----------



## cookie (9 Dez 2017 às 08:02)

Por aqui manhã calma e sem chuva embora cinzenta e esteja tudo molhado. A pressão atmosférica continua alta, a 1038. A HR 98% e a temperatura 13 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2017 às 09:38)

Bom dia ao Fórum...
Guimarães segue com chuviscos e 10 graus... A calma antes da tempestade.
Bom fim de semana a todos.


----------



## qwerl (9 Dez 2017 às 10:33)

Bom dia

De noite não choveu mas continua tudo molhado por causa da humidade alta, colada nos 100% 

Por agora sigo com céu coberto por nuvens baixas, *14,4ºC* e vento praticamente nulo...


----------



## ampa62 (9 Dez 2017 às 10:36)

Bom dia. E por aqui já chove bem numa manhã sem vento


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar céu muito nublado 
Por vezes chuvisca 
Vou a caminho de Lamego ( interior norte)
Temperatura atual nos 13,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Dez 2017 às 12:02)

Boa tarde! 
De manha por volta das 07:00h temperatura de 12.3ºC e humidade relativa 92%
Por vezes chuvisca, sem vento


----------



## qwerl (9 Dez 2017 às 12:05)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado há algum tempo, com *14,1ºC *atuais
Tempo cada vez mais fechado, já se está a preparar para o temporal de amanhã


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2017 às 12:09)

Por aqui vai chovendo certinho, *1 mm* acumulado.

13.3ºc actuais.


----------



## VRStation (9 Dez 2017 às 13:42)

Já há mais de 24h que tenho a HR colada nos 100%. Mas só há pouco o pluviómetro registou os primeiros 0,1 mm do dia...


----------



## VRStation (9 Dez 2017 às 13:45)

qwerl disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> De noite não choveu mas continua tudo molhado por causa da humidade alta, colada nos 100%
> 
> Por agora sigo com céu coberto por nuvens baixas, *14,4ºC* e vento praticamente nulo...


Por aqui igual...


----------



## VRStation (9 Dez 2017 às 13:46)

qwerl disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> De noite não choveu mas continua tudo molhado por causa da humidade alta, colada nos 100%
> 
> Por agora sigo com céu coberto por nuvens baixas, *14,4ºC* e vento praticamente nulo...


Por aqui igual...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2017 às 15:57)

Boa tarde.

Ontem terminei o dia com *10,7 mm* de *acumulado*.
Desde o início da madrugada que vamos tendo chuviscos - aqui perto ainda "senti" um aguaceiro moderado mas curto pelas 12h.
A estação recolheu *1,0 mm* hoje. Nada mau! Mesmo...
Até ao início da tarde tivemos nevoeiro, com tecto de nuvens bem baixo (inferior a 300 metros de altitude). Agora ronda os 500 metros de altitude - só ao nível da zona alta da localidade. O vento começou a soprar fraco mas constante e notou-se logo no levantar desse mesmo tecto de nuvens.
*
Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 93%

P.S.*: estive a fazer a limpeza de alguns dos sensores (pluviómetro digital, udómetro Hellmann, termómetros de mercúrio e de álcool, termo-higrómetros digitais - da estação e outro que estão no abrigo meteorológico).
Nota para a necessidade de uma *limpeza recorrente do pluviómetro*, no qual se acumulam com bastante frequência dejectos dos pássaros, folhas e outros irreconhecíveis detritos. Este lixo, ao entrar dentro do dispositivo de medição da chuva, acumula-se no fundo das conchas, fazendo com que a contagem da precipitação seja errónea - com lixo é necessária menos água para fazer as conchas oscilarem.
Segue a foto para o comprovar:


----------



## AJCS (9 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

Por cá registo 1027 mbar
14,8ºC e HR >95%

Ainda não há efeitos significativos na ANA, começou agora a chover.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Dez 2017 às 17:41)

Ana, vem com calma que aqui ainda é alto...

Neste momento vento fraco e não chove, está ameno e tenho cerca de 2mm acumulados...

Tudo muito calmo...


----------



## cookie (9 Dez 2017 às 17:43)

AJCS disse:


> Por cá registo 1027 mbar
> 14,8ºC e HR >95%
> 
> Ainda não há efeitos significativos na ANA, começou agora a chover.


Por aqui semelhante.
15 graus 98%HR e 1031PA.
A calma antes tempestade, será?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (9 Dez 2017 às 18:13)

Mas parece que ela vem aí.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2017 às 18:15)

A Ana ainda não se formou ou está em fase embrionária  Por isso mesmo é considerada uma ciclogénese explosiva, ela vai começar a cavar muito de repente.


----------



## ampa62 (9 Dez 2017 às 18:22)

Boa noite,

Por aqui por Covas uma noite calma e serena, sem vento.
Apenas realço a descida constante da pressão desde as 12 h, tendo passado de 1028 para 1024.9 hPa.


----------



## AJCS (9 Dez 2017 às 18:30)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui por Covas uma noite calma e serena, sem vento.
> Apenas realço a descida constante da pressão desde as 12 h, tendo passado de 1028 para 1024.9 hPa.


Por cá verifico a mesma tendência.


----------



## qwerl (9 Dez 2017 às 18:36)

Por aqui nevoeiro, vento fraco e tempo ameno, *14,3ºC*.

Vai reinando a calma antes da tempestade. 

A PA também por aqui vai caindo devagar, caiu dos 1028 às 11h para os atuais 1024,9 hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2017 às 18:46)

Boa noite.

Calmíssimo.
Vento fraco, encoberto e vai chovendo fraco\chuvisco de vez em quando.
O *acumulado* é de *2,0 mm*.
A pressão desceu de 1032 hPa (00.12h) para os actuais 1028,0 hPa.
Nota-se a diferença entre a pressão junto à costa e as zonas mais interiores. Aos poucos vai-se notar mais a diferença N\S.

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 18:48)

Já voltei a Gondomar 
Céu nublado 
Pressão a baixar 
14°C atuais 
Tudo calmo !
Amanhã é que vai ser a sério 
As minhas apps já avisam alerta de tempo severo ...!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

Boa noite! De momento reina a calmaria...
Também tenho vindo a seguir a baixa da pressão atmosférica.
1024.8 hPa


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 22:34)

Boa noite 
Tudo calmo ...reina o silêncio e a paz 
Amanhã vai reinar a turbulência ...
Pressão a descer , 1024 hPa 
91% HR 
Temperatura amena 15°C atuais 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (9 Dez 2017 às 22:39)

Boa noite,

Aguaceiro torrencial neste momento! 4,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2017 às 22:49)

Boas,

Chove bem neste momento

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 22:51)

Chuvisco ou chuva fraca 
O vento acordou ...apesar de ainda nao soprar forte !
Afinal o silêncio e a paz já não é a 100%! 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (9 Dez 2017 às 22:53)

Boa noite

Por aqui o vento está aos poucos a começar a aumentar a intensidade, a estação do Joaopaulo ja registou 39km/h e vai chovendo fraco

Teto das nuvens bastante baixo, e nevoeiro nas elevações,a humidade esteve a 100% todo o dia e continua
Está se a compor uma bela noite de inverno, como o Litoral Norte nos habituou


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2017 às 23:06)

Boa noite.

Animação precisa-se! 
Tudo calmo...
Vai chuviscando.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado agora, de SO.

*Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## jpmartins (10 Dez 2017 às 00:55)

Boa noite,
Pressão em queda.
Sigo com 14.0°C, tudo calmo.


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 01:07)

A PA continua em queda, agora a 1029. O vento já aumentou de intensidade e já choveu alguma coisa embora de momento haja uma aberta.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 01:24)

Aguaceiros moderados e rajadas de vento que devem andar pelos 40km/h á vontade já...O cenário começa a ficar feio, imagino se se concretizar tal ventania, os edifícios orientados a SW


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 02:09)

Já bufa... e de que maneira!
Amanhã a bicicleta vai ter descanso 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 02:28)

Para já ainda não sinto muito os efeitos da "Ana". Vamos ver como estará amanhã de manhã!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 07:56)

Bom dia e bom domingo.

O *vento médio máximo* já anda pelos *28 km\h* e a *rajada máxima* pelos *38 km\h*. Para os meus padrões já é suspeito. 
Como ainda nem está formada a depressão ou tempestade "Ana" suponho que vai piorar.
O *acumulado* da madrugada está nos *6,1mm*.
Neste momento tecto de nuvens acima dos 350 metros de altitude. Totalmente encoberto e vai chovendo por curtos períodos.

Boa caça à "Ana"!


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 08:33)

Bom dia,

o vento está a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade.

Sigo com 14.4ºc , vento SW 28Km/h, 95%HR e 1016.2 hpa de pressão ( em queda muito rápida)

Que pena não termos o radar de Arouca, logo agora..espero que ainda resolvam.. 

Tantos dias sem falhar, e falha justamente numa situação destas ?


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 08:45)

Dados de agora.
O vento é moderado.





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2017 às 08:56)

Bom dia...
Já no Porto é tudo calmo... Está quente... 15 graus.
Precaução.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 09:06)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar o vento já se sente, 
Temperatura de 15°C
A pressão tem baixado bastante 
1017 hPa 
97% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (10 Dez 2017 às 10:01)

Não há maneira do radar de Arouca voltar. Cheira-me que vamos estar o dia todo às escuras. 

Aqui pela Maia não chove mas o vento faz-se ouvir bem. O termómetro do carro assinala 14° C.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 10:28)

Intruso disse:


> Não há maneira do radar de Arouca voltar. Cheira-me que vamos estar o dia todo às escuras.



Realmente, parece que é de "propósito"...

Por aqui o vento já começa a assobiar nas janelas, para já apenas uns pingos esporádicos.


----------



## VRStation (10 Dez 2017 às 10:33)

TEMPERATURA
(Rio Tinto)
Semana 49/2017


----------



## jpmartins (10 Dez 2017 às 10:34)

Bom dia (vai ser longo  )

Por aqui o vento já vai soprando com rajadas na casa dos 30 km/h.
Sigo com 16.1ºC.


----------



## VRStation (10 Dez 2017 às 10:39)

E o valor da Pressão sempre a descer...


----------



## FSantos (10 Dez 2017 às 10:43)

Rajadas de 198Km/h?

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/gust/porto


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 10:46)

FSantos disse:


> Rajadas de 198Km/h?
> 
> http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/gust/porto



Completamente exagerado , mas se acontecer será bastante grave , o icon é que é muitas vezes acertivo e está a prever rajadas superiores àquelas que estão previstas , mas vamos ver .


----------



## qwerl (10 Dez 2017 às 10:48)

Bom dia

Por aqui o vento já se faz ouvir há algum tempo, a estação do joaopaulo já registou rajada de 58km/h 
Para já não chove e estão 14,4°C


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 10:54)

Já estou dentro do comboio( Porto Campanhã ) , intercidades , a caminho Lisboa oriente 
Já há vento e céu muito nublado 
Ainda não chove mas deve faltar pouco para começar .
Agora que o radar de AROUCA devia estar a funcionar , que raio ...
Temperatura atual de 14°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

Boas,

Por aqui o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, neste momento sopra a *35km/h* ( Vento médio 10min) com rajadas fortes. Máxima de *67km/h*
O Assobiar nas portas é constante.   Nevoeiro e chuva miudinha 

Pressão a descer a um ritmo de 0.89hPa/hr , atuais *1013.79hPa*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 11:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, neste momento sopra a *35km/h* ( Vento médio 10min) com rajadas fortes. Máxima de *67km/h*
> O Assobiar nas portas é constante.   Nevoeiro e chuva miudinha
> ...



Boas João Paulo,
A tua estação vai ter registos brutais de vento, faço ideia...
Qual é o valor máximo de rajada?


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 11:21)

Por aqui rajada de 61 Km/h SW, agora mesmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 11:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas João Paulo,
> A tua estação vai ter registos brutais de vento, faço ideia...
> Qual é o valor máximo de rajada?



Boas,

Rajada máxima: *117km/h* , dia 5 de Fevereiro 2017
Vento médio máximo ( média em 10 min ): *64km/h* , dia 3 de Fevereiro 2017


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 11:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Rajada máxima: *117km/h* , dia 5 de Fevereiro 2017
> Vento médio máximo ( média em 10 min ): *64km/h* , dia 3 de Fevereiro 2017


Hoje deverá ser superior, vamos ver a força do ciclone / tempestade Ana !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 11:32)

VRStation disse:


> E o valor da Pressão sempre a descer...


Bom dia,

Não sei é problema só meu mas não consigo ver a imagem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 11:36)

Estação instalada nas Caxinas,Vila do Conde,  a seguir com alguma atenção:








https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3#history


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 11:42)

Temp. 15,3ºC HR >95%
1012 mbar e a descer-

Vento moderado, registo grande atividade de radiocomunicações da proteção civil municipal.


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 11:43)

O estofex não emitiu qualquer alerta...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (10 Dez 2017 às 11:46)

Já se ouve o primeiro assobio, de rajada forte


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 11:49)

qual o melhor site para seguir as rajadas de vento!?
wunderground , netatmo ou outro?


----------



## Francisco Afonso (10 Dez 2017 às 11:50)

a luz ja foi abaixo 2 vezes aqui em Amarante e ainda nem começou a serio. Rajada máxima de 51.5 km/h, a precipitaçao acumulada ja vai em 5.3mm e a pressao ja desceu para os 1014 hpa. Promete ser um final de dia bem agitado


----------



## jpmartins (10 Dez 2017 às 11:57)

Uma estação muito interessante a seguir
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROA8

Na primeira linha da praia da Vagueira, bem localizada.


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 11:59)

A pressão está a descer a pique.

Neste momento 1011 mbar e o vento começa a intensificar.


----------



## qwerl (10 Dez 2017 às 12:06)

O vento esta a começar a meter respeito, as rajadas até assobiam nas arvores, se isto já está assim imagino logo


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 12:19)

Estou cá fora e há pouco houve 2 rajadas certamente acima dos 70km/h as árvores quase dobraram  *15.5°C* atuais, ambiente quente...


----------



## VRStation (10 Dez 2017 às 12:25)

AJCS disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Não sei é problema só meu mas não consigo ver a imagem.


Colocava as imagens do Twitter, mudei agora para Imgur... Já consegue ver?


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 12:30)

Por aqui rajadas cada vez mais fortes. O carro até abana, os sinais de trânsito...

Edit. A querer pingar agora mesmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 12:44)

cookie disse:


> Por aqui rajadas cada vez mais fortes. O carro até abana, os sinais de trânsito...
> 
> Edit. A querer pingar agora mesmo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 12:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


>




Não se fiem nos valores de precipitação apresentados por esta estação, pois está com o mastro claramente a abanar com o vento e regista precipitação falsa, agora segue com 17 mm acumulados e um rain rate de 84.58 mm/h...

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3#history


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 12:56)

Efetivamente são pingas esporádicas... Estamos a vir do hospital -filhota doente. Deixo fotos da marginal.















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 13:00)

Começou agora mesmo a chover, ainda sem grande intensidade mas puxada a vento, claro...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 13:04)

Snifa disse:


> Não se fiem nos valores de precipitação apresentados por esta estação, pois está com o mastro claramente a abanar e regista precipitação falsa, agora segue com 17 mm acumulados e um rain rate de 84.58 mm/h...
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3#history



Era mesmo isso que ia referir agora. 

Penso que a estação é de um membro daqui do fórum ( @Manditu )


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 13:11)

cookie disse:


> Efetivamente são pingas esporádicas... Estamos a vir do hospital -filhota doente. Deixo fotos da marginal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melhoras tua filhota !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 13:35)

Neste momento chove bem e algum vento.

A pressão continua a descer muito rapidamente, agora marca 1007 mbar.


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 13:40)

AJCS disse:


> Neste momento chove bem e algum vento.
> 
> A pressão continua a descer muito rapidamente, agora marca 1007 mbar.


Por aqui a estação marca 1014 de PA. Descida considerável pois não há muito tempo estava nos 1038...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 13:52)

Chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## VRStation (10 Dez 2017 às 14:01)

Para já, nem pinga de chuva...


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 14:09)

Grande ventania, vento de SW a *48km/h 
*
Rajada máxima subiu para os *74km/h *


----------



## jpmartins (10 Dez 2017 às 14:10)

Rajadas sucessivas na casa dos 50km/h, vai ser um final de tarde duro. Que saudades tinha desta sensação de aproximação de um evento deste tipo.
Só espero que o pessoal respeite e tenham prudência e que não haja estragos significativos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Dez 2017 às 14:13)

Boas tardes,

por aqui o vento já mete medo e a chuva vai caindo quase ininterruptamente, por vezes com intensidade. 


Destaque para a velocidade com que as nuvens se deslocam, brutal mesmo. Já tinha saudades destes dias.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 14:25)

O alarme de tempestade da minha estação já disparou, por defeito ele fica activo quando ocorre uma queda de pressão de - 6.1 hpa ou mais em 3 horas.

Neste momento, o valor ( actualizado de 10 em 10 minutos ) está nos -6.7 hpa em 3 horas.

Vai chovendo fraco, a rajada máxima está nos *70 Km/h* de SW e ocorrem rajadas frequentes acima dos 55 Km/h.

14.8 ºc actuais. 1008.2 hpa.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Dez 2017 às 14:27)

AJCS disse:


> Neste momento chove bem e algum vento.
> 
> A pressão continua a descer muito rapidamente, agora marca 1007 mbar.



Boa tarde,

Neste momento, o barómetro aneróide regista 1008 mbar.


----------



## dopedagain (10 Dez 2017 às 14:32)

autentico diluvio no alto minho já vamos com 36mm hoje.


----------



## Tiago Ferreira (10 Dez 2017 às 14:45)

Diluvio mesmo. Em Barcelos chuva e vento fortes. 13mm em duas horas.


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 14:47)

Já passei por várias árvores caídas e estruturas de publicidade. 

Continua a descer 1004 mbar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Dez 2017 às 14:47)

Posso estar enganado, mas o pluviómetro da EMA de Braga (Merelim) parece estar com problemas, não passa dos 0,5 mm horários, quando tem chovido sem parar desde o início da manhã, com períodos intensos. É pena, pois convém sempre registar os valores de um evento deste calibre.


Neste momento chuva forte puxada a altas rajadas. Está agreste!


----------



## VRStation (10 Dez 2017 às 14:50)

Chegou a chuva, a juntar-se ao resto...


----------



## microcris (10 Dez 2017 às 14:51)

Viva!
Por Aveiro (Gafanha da Nazaré) ainda não  chove. O vento já se vai fazendo sentir.
Vamos lá ver no que vai dar.


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 14:55)

Por Gondomar começa o vento forte e a chuva a cair muito bem!!


----------



## Tiago Ferreira (10 Dez 2017 às 15:00)

Lado positivo desta ventania, 57% da electricidade está ser produzida através das turbinas!


----------



## karkov (10 Dez 2017 às 15:02)

Tiago Ferreira disse:


> Lado positivo desta ventania, 57% da electricidade está ser produzida através das turbinas!



E podia ser tanto tanto mais!!! Podíamos viver sem ter que pagar electricidade em PT


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 15:03)

Tiago Ferreira disse:


> Lado positivo desta ventania, 57% da electricidade está ser produzida através das turbinas!


Como sabes?


----------



## Tiago Ferreira (10 Dez 2017 às 15:04)

meko60 disse:


> Como sabes?


https://www.electricitymap.org/?wind=false&solar=false&page=country&countryCode=PT


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 15:09)

Tiago Ferreira disse:


> https://www.electricitymap.org/?wind=false&solar=false&page=country&countryCode=PT


Obrigado. Por aqui pode-se seguir a produção eólica,mas apenas dos parques que têm telemedição com a REN .

http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeProduçãoEólica.aspx


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Dez 2017 às 15:14)

karkov disse:


> E podia ser tanto tanto mais!!! Podíamos viver sem ter que pagar electricidade em PT
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sim sim. E quem é que pagava o transporte e distribuição? E o investimento?

Tens 4GW instalados de eólica e nem 3.5 estão a ser produzidos.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 15:26)

Boa tarde.

As eólicas em dias destes tem limites. Como não é dia de alto consumo não turbinam nas barragens para produção (se for o caso) e aproveitam ao máximo a produção eólica.
Mas atenção: a partir de determinados valores da velocidade do vento as eólicas param! E hoje certamente acontecerá a parte (senão todas) das torres no continente.

Por cá o padrão de chuva é queda constante, moderada, a intensificar-se com o passar do tempo.
A diferença litoral\interior já é notória, e a chuva estratiforme faz-se sentir nas zonas expostas a O\SO.
O *acumulado* vai subindo, está agora nos *25,1 mm*.

Na estação de Muralla (661 mts de altitude), na vizinha Galiza, o acumulado está nos 102,7 mm: http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/meteovisor/indexVisor.action?request_locale=gl


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 15:33)

Por aqui  chuva puxada a vento,  *6 mm* acumulados, algumas estruturas já vão "dançando".

Há minutos:


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 15:34)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui  chuva puxada a vento,  *6 mm* acumulados, algumas estruturas já vão "dançando".
> 
> Há minutos:


Por aqui condições muito semelhantes
Imagens em direto da praia de Azurara

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/azurara
Vamos ver se aquelas sombras de palha não voam...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## gajomau (10 Dez 2017 às 15:36)

Tiago Ferreira disse:


> Lado positivo desta ventania, 57% da electricidade está ser produzida através das turbinas!



Pena os meu painéis fotovoltaicos não acharem piada a isso


----------



## João45 (10 Dez 2017 às 15:37)

Já sinto a Ana a chegar aqui a Gaia, será maior de idade?


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 15:44)

João45 disse:


> Já sinto a Ana a chegar aqui a Gaia, será maior de idade?



Bem vindo ao fórum!


----------



## jonas (10 Dez 2017 às 15:48)

João45 disse:


> Já sinto a Ana a chegar aqui a Gaia, será maior de idade?


Bem-vindo.
..................
Estou a passar por Sever do Vouga, condições extremas para andar na estrada- chuva forte, vento forte e nevoeiro, mas tem que ser.
A Ana já se faz sentir bem.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 15:52)

João45 disse:


> Já sinto a Ana a chegar aqui a Gaia, será maior de idade?


Bem vindo João! 
Bom evento  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Dez 2017 às 16:03)

Boa Tarde a todos os colegas do fórum,

Pressão em queda (1001 hPa), rajadas de vento de SW cada vez mais fortes, precipitação contínua.

O 1º micro-corte de energia surgiu há pouco.

Bom Now Casting e atenção redobrada para quem vai andar na estrada mais logo.


----------



## panzer4 (10 Dez 2017 às 16:04)

boas pessoal..
por Lousada/Lixa o vento ja sopra com alguma intensidade...chove sem parar há ja 4 horas...a seguir com atençao as proximas horas que se seguem !


----------



## qwerl (10 Dez 2017 às 16:14)

Boa tarde

Por agora em Esmoriz o destaque é mesmo o vento já com rajadas muito fortes, à volta dos 80km/h provavelmente, está a ficar bem agreste

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado há 1 hora mas o acumulado é ainda baixo: *2,8mm*


----------



## ampa62 (10 Dez 2017 às 16:16)

Boa tarde, 

Vim há cerca de duas horas de Cerveira para o Porto. Lá em cima o mau tempo fazia-se sentir com bastante mais intensidade. Sempre a chover até perto da saída para Famalicão.

Em Covas para já um acumulado de 40 mm. Mas na Galiza há vários acumulados a chegar aos 100 mm!


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 16:18)

Desceu para 1002 mbar o vento sopra com intensidade.

Há árvores caídas e estradas cortadas devido à presença de lençóis de água.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 16:23)

A rede de pano que separa a minha casa da do vizinho já era, *14 graus*


----------



## dopedagain (10 Dez 2017 às 16:38)

49mm em Ponte de Lima. Um dia a sério de Inverno! Nos cumes do Parque Nacional acredito que as condições estejam completamente desumanas com ventos facilmente acima dos 120kmh


----------



## qwerl (10 Dez 2017 às 16:44)

Acho que a estação de Esmoriz não está a contabilizar bem a precipitação... ja não regista há algum tempo no entanto continua a chover, além do valor me parecer demasiado pouco

Enquanto isso outra estação também perto, Ovar, segue já com *15mm. *Continua a chover fraco a moderado acompanhada de rajadas muito fortes, isto sim é um dia de inverno à litoral norte


----------



## DMartins (10 Dez 2017 às 16:51)

Boas.
Moro aqui nesta zona da cidade de Guimarães à 13 anos, e nunca vi isto assim.
A zona é alta, é um ultimo andar, 5°, o vento por vezes bate com tal força nas janelas que parece que vai rebentar tudo. Um barulho que só ouvido... Que corra tudo bem a todos...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 16:54)

João45 disse:


> Já sinto a Ana a chegar aqui a Gaia, será maior de idade?



Já já. E é brava! 
Boa tarde e bem vindo.

Com efeito já se faz sentir o efeito da tempestade "Ana".
A chuva e o vento, ambos em crescendo, comprovam-no.
O pior ainda está para vir, como esperado. A fase mais in tensa acontece depois das 18h, noite portanto.
Que haja o maior cuidado nas deslocações nessa fase.

Por cá já temos um *acumulado* de *39,8 mm*.
*Brincava eu há bocado*: Paços de Ferreira tem uma área de 90 km2, qualquer coisa como 90.000.000 de m2.
Multiplicando os 39,8 litros\m2 que caíram dá a módica quantidade de *3 mil e 582 milhões de litros de chuva* em todo o concelho. A esmagadora maioria irá para aos ribeiros e rios do planalto da Chã de Ferreira, e daí para o *rio Ferreira*.  Os cães vão aprender a nadar ainda hoje...


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

Certamente rajadas superiores a 80km/h, levam tudo na frente...Imagino á passagem da frente, o vento deve ser superior a 100km/h, com eventuais downbursts algumas zonas poderão ficar arrasadas  *15.0ºC *


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 17:00)

Quer-me parecer que algumas árvores do jardim do prédio vão partir... e vamos ver a cobertura do prédio mais a norte... Foi reforçada à cerca de 2 anos pois em temporais fortes levantava sempre. Vamos ver se resiste à Ana...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (10 Dez 2017 às 17:04)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui tem chovido moderado e de vez enquando forte. Neste momento chove forte e o vento aumentou bem nesta última hora. A pressão está quase a baixo dos 1000hpa com 1000.6hpa.

Gráfico da pressão desde ontem das 18h:


----------



## Cinza (10 Dez 2017 às 17:07)

Por enquanto não tenho a reportar nenhum estrago (pelo menos que eu consiga ver, tenho uma boa vista de minha casa e até agora tudo se está a segurar), mas, entretanto, comecei a ouvir muitas sirenes de carros, fui à página da proteção civil e infelizmente houve um despiste relativamente perto da onde eu vivo, constantemente estão a atualizar os meios que enviam para lá. 

Também acho estranho que por esta hora a minha rua nos outros dias já estava iluminada e por agora nada, alias se olhar, mais pelo horizonte há muita falha de luz (coisa estranha que durante todo o dia não me falhou a luz)

Relativamente ao vento e chuva estão gradualmente a intensificar-se.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (10 Dez 2017 às 17:25)

Acabei de chegar a Braga vindo de Vila do Conde, a EN está com muitos lençóis de água e suja nas zonas contíguas a espaços florestais. Em alguns pontos existem canos na estrada e queda de árvores.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 17:27)

Impressionante a chuva a bater nas janelas

Vento médio a *53km/h* de SW , rajada máxima subiu agora para *85km/h *

Grande temporal


----------



## ampa62 (10 Dez 2017 às 17:28)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGAAESTR2#history

Mais uma estação na Galiza que já vai nos 128 mm acumulados


----------



## Cinza (10 Dez 2017 às 17:28)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Acabei de chegar a Braga vindo de Vila do Conde, a EN está com muitos lençóis de água e suja nas zonas contíguas a espaços florestais. Em alguns pontos existem canos na estrada e queda de árvores.



qual foi a estrada nacional que utilizou??


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Dez 2017 às 17:29)

Estive na fábrica da minha mãe, que está rodeada de árvores, e vi umas potentes rajadas, certamente perto dos 100 km/h. O barulho era assustador! Sentia-se bem o perigo à espreita. 


Já vou colocar uns vídeos. 


Neste momento o vento continua medonho, assim como a chuva continua intensa. Que tarde.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 17:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Impressionante a chuva a bater nas janelas
> 
> Vento médio a *53km/h* de SW , rajada máxima subiu agora para *85km/h *
> 
> Grande temporal



Por aqui estamos assim:


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (10 Dez 2017 às 17:37)

Cinza disse:


> qual foi a estrada nacional que utilizou??



N206 e N14, mas entrei na N206 em Balazar e assim sem querer acabei por contornar o acidente.


----------



## Cinza (10 Dez 2017 às 17:38)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> N206 e N14, mas entrei na N206 em Balazar e assim sem querer acabei por contornar o acidente.



obrigada


----------



## dopedagain (10 Dez 2017 às 17:39)

60mm a andar assim chegamos aos 100mm em um dia Em Ponte de Lima


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 17:53)

VRStation disse:


> Colocava as imagens do Twitter, mudei agora para Imgur... Já consegue ver?


Agora está ok.


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Dez 2017 às 17:53)

Por Alfena, muita chuva e rajadas de vento, que metem respeito. Isto vai ficar feio, nas próximas horas.


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 17:57)

Já está nos 999 mbar.

Esta tarde está a dar muito trabalho à proteção civil aqui da zona.
Árvores ou ramos caídos é uma fartura e também outdoors.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:05)

c0ldPT disse:


> Certamente rajadas superiores a 80km/h, levam tudo na frente...Imagino á passagem da frente, o vento deve ser superior a 100km/h, com eventuais downbursts algumas zonas poderão ficar arrasadas  *15.0ºC *



Como é que as zonas podem ficar arrasadas?


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 18:05)

Boas pessoal!

Alguém viu a Ana por aí? Ainda está muito tímida...
Já passei os 50 mm - *50,5 mm* de *acumulado*.
Vento médio máximo de 41 km\h e rajada máxima de 63 km\h (a 200-300 metros daqui é bem mais forte como é usual).
A pressão atmosférica está nos 1000,9 hPa.


----------



## JAlves (10 Dez 2017 às 18:09)

Estou a acompanhar a CMTV e infelizmente já há noticia de uma jovem morta devido á queda de uma árvore, na zona de Marco de Canaveses.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 18:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> Como é que as zonas podem ficar arrasadas?



Como? Se a juntar a ventos de 100km/h aquando da frente, se juntar um downburst por cima de tua casa, aí vês como pode ficar arrasada...Falo isto sem qualquer desejo que tal aconteça, esperemos que nada semelhante se confirme...


----------



## AndréGM22 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:21)

c0ldPT disse:


> Como? Se a juntar a ventos de 100km/h aquando da frente, se juntar um downburst por cima de tua casa, aí vês como pode ficar arrasada...Falo isto sem qualquer desejo que tal aconteça, esperemos que nada semelhante se confirme...



Arrasada ou sem telhado? Aqui a maioria das casas não são de madeira como nos Estados Unidos, pelo menos que eu saiba. Ainda vai uma diferença consideravel de arrasada para sem telhas...


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 18:22)

Típica noite de temporal, chuva, vento:


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Dez 2017 às 18:28)

Vídeo do vento que fiz por volta das 17H:


Metia medo.


----------



## panzer4 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:30)

boas..
fui dar volta pelo concelho de Lousada,e ate agora nao ha registo de muitos danos..apenas a avenida das piscinas esta com as sarjetas entupidas e logo com a artéria cheia de agua,o túnel de Aveleda esta cortado devido a estar tambem inundado, e de realçar tambem muitas folhas e ramos pelas estradas ...
de realçar também que na pista da costilha estava um painel publicitário caído...
ate agora ,portanto,por lousada sem grande ocorrências..


----------



## Cinza (10 Dez 2017 às 18:30)

*Vagas de 6 metros fecham barras dos portos da Póvoa e Vila do conde
*
O mau tempo fez com que o comandante dos portos de Póvoa de Varzim e Vila do Conde tenha decidido encerrar as barras e interditar o acesso das pessoas aos respetivos molhes.

https://maissemanario.pt/vagas-de-6-metros-fecham-barras-dos-portos-da-povoa-e-vila/


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 18:35)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Arrasada ou sem telhado? Aqui a maioria das casas não são de madeira como nos Estados Unidos, pelo menos que eu saiba. Ainda vai uma diferença consideravel de arrasada para sem telhas...



Se fizesses algumas pesquisa deixarias de subestimar um downburst, não falo em paredes de pedra partidas, mas tudo o resto facilmente iria... Falamos de rajadas de 240 km/h num evento dessa natureza.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 18:37)

para já uma noite de temporal típico da época!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Dez 2017 às 18:38)

Continua a chuva com bastante vento. O acumulado deve andar nos 35-40mm a ver pelas estações aqui à volta.
A pressão já vai nos 996.5hpa. Ontem às mesma hora ia com 1025hpa, uma queda de 28.5hpa em 24h.


----------



## qwerl (10 Dez 2017 às 18:39)

Na última hora as condições pioraram muito, chuva aumentou bastante de intensidade, e ainda agora choveu quase torrencialmente

O vento é muito forte e a luz está a fraquejar


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:39)

No site da Prociv já relata muitas quedas de árvores, vai ser um dia muito trabalhoso para eles.

Estação do Cabril IPMA já vai com *98,1 mm* acumulados até às 18h UTC


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 18:49)

O vento está a intensificar-se sem duvida e a chuva também.
A pressão continua a baixar, 996 mbar.

O vento roda os 70 Km/h na minha zona.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 18:50)

alguem sabe qual é aquele mapa de ventos mostrado pela cmtv?


----------



## bmelo (10 Dez 2017 às 18:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> alguem sabe qual é aquele mapa de ventos mostrado pela cmtv?



não vi o mapa na cmtv mas muito provavelmente é o VENTUSKY


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 19:01)

Muito agressivo lá fora, as janelas abanam e de que maneira ! 

Vento médio a *60km/h*, rajada máxima de *100km/h *de SW


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Muito agressivo lá fora, as janelas abanam e de que maneira !
> 
> Vento médio a *60km/h*, rajada máxima de *100km/h *de SW



Isso vai bem(mal) lançado.


----------



## João45 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:03)

Antes de mais, obrigado pelos cumprimentos de boas vindas.

Esta Ana está me a complicar a vida, a minha mulher viu a minha primeira mensagem e pensou que eu a estava a trair novamente. Foi difícil para ela acreditar que estava a falar de uma tempestade...enfim! Fora de brincadeiras, alguém sabe se há previsões para isto pior nas próximas horas em Gaia?


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 19:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Muito agressivo lá fora, as janelas abanam e de que maneira !
> 
> Vento médio a *60km/h*, rajada máxima de *100km/h *de SW



Já nos 100?  Nem quero saber quando passar a frente propriemente dita


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 19:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação do @Joaopaulo acaba de registar uma rajada máxima de *100 km/h*!
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOCA2



Já não está para brincadeiras, o barulho do vento impressiona .

Espero que não aconteça nada de grave


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 19:06)

Por cá já anda perto dos 90 km/h.

Existem já cortes de eletricidade em algumas zonas da cidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:07)

Que boa chuvada...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 19:13)

Boa noite. Boa...

Raiva! Vocês a dar-lhe com o vento.
Aqui o vento médio vai lentamente aumentando, assim como as rajadas. Mas longe dos valores do litoral propriamente dito.
Valores máximos de média e de rajada ainda os mesmo de há uma hora sensivelmente: 41 km\h e 63 km\h respectivamente. A ventoínha precisa de óleo certamente. 

Quanto ao *acumulado*, lá vai aumentando paulatinamente, como quem chama por ele...Total: *62,9 mm*.


----------



## martinus (10 Dez 2017 às 19:14)

Hoje é o princípio do fim da seca deste país. Espero que as telhas estejam intactas... É o primeiro Outono-Inverno que passo nesta casa e não queria lixar-me logo à primeira tentativa.


----------



## karkov (10 Dez 2017 às 19:14)

João45 disse:


> Antes de mais, obrigado pelos cumprimentos de boas vindas.
> 
> Esta Ana está me a complicar a vida, a minha mulher viu a minha primeira mensagem e pensou que eu a estava a trair novamente. Foi difícil para ela acreditar que estava a falar de uma tempestade...enfim! Fora de brincadeiras, alguém sabe se há previsões para isto pior nas próximas horas em Gaia?



Novamente 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (10 Dez 2017 às 19:15)

Caxinas - rajada de vento 95.4 km/h 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3#history


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 19:18)

martinus disse:


> Hoje é o princípio do fim da seca deste país. Espero que as telhas estejam intactas... É o primeiro Outono-Inverno que passo nesta casa e não queria lixar-me logo à primeira tentativa.



 calma nessa afirmação! um bom evento sim sem duvida mas e olhando para o resto do mê que se ve? pouca coisa para já...


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 19:20)

Por cá já há telhados de casas a voar e a derrubar cabos elétricos.

Rajadas de 85 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:23)

A estação do IPMA do Cabril segue nos *98,1 mm*. Que rega.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 19:24)

Rajada de *97 Km/h* por aqui, o vento até faz barulho ao passar pelo prédios.

*21.3 mm* acumulados e a subir. 

ISEP: 21.8 mm:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 19:24)

a partir de agora apertem os cintos!!!
14ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

Cinza disse:


> Caxinas - rajada de vento 95.4 km/h
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3#history



Registou agora mesmo, rajada de *102 km/h.*
A Ana está nervosa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

Está a ficar feio isto. Vento claramente a piorar e já vejo flashes azuis/esverdeados. (Danos na rede elétrica).

Chove sem parar.


----------



## RamalhoMR (10 Dez 2017 às 19:27)

Ora boa noite.
Em Braga verdadeira noite de temporal. As rajadas de vento metem respeito. Por consequência aqui em Gualtar tem havido varias falhas de luz ( assim como o Bom Jesus ficar as escuras também.).
Rio Este a saltar das margens.


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 19:27)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Está a ficar feio isto. Vento claramente a piorar e já vejo flashes azuis/esverdeados. (Danos na rede elétrica).
> 
> Chove sem parar.


Já tenho as lanternas preparadas.


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

Continua a descer, 993 mbar.

Infelizmente os bombeiros não tem mãos a medir, existem muitas árvores tombadas na via publica.


----------



## jonas (10 Dez 2017 às 19:39)

Por cá está a ficar feio.
Acabei de chegar a Paredes e pelo caminho o carro abanou bastante por causa do vento.
Bastantes carros a patinar nas estradas.
Estão 13.9°C.


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 19:40)

Aproximação de mais uma chuvada forte.

993 mbar
HR >95%
temp. 15,1ºC


----------



## dopedagain (10 Dez 2017 às 19:41)

Por Ponte de Lima já nos 75mm diluvio completo já à várias horas.

Estruturas no chão.






E o melhor começa à meia noite! NEVE


----------



## dopedagain (10 Dez 2017 às 19:43)

AJCS disse:


> Aproximação de mais uma chuvada forte.
> 
> 993 mbar
> HR >95%
> temp. 15,1ºC



Que site é esse AJCS?


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 19:45)

dopedagain disse:


> Por Ponte de Lima já nos 75mm diluvio completo já à várias horas.
> 
> Estruturas no chão.
> 
> ...


Como diz o Fernando Mendes: "Espetáculo", chuva com fartura o resto não era necessário.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 19:46)

dopedagain disse:


> Que site é esse AJCS?



Rain alarm!
___________________

Condições a agravar significativamente, menos chuva agora, mas mais vento! Agora sim rajadas devem rondar os 90 km/h... Já tenho água dentro de casa nas divisões orientadas a SW  Para solucionar, coloquei alguns painéis de cerâmica a tapar e adivinhem: vento partiu-os em bocados


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 19:46)

dopedagain disse:


> Que site é esse AJCS?



É o https://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## jcboliveira (10 Dez 2017 às 19:55)

Viva

Pelo ISEP as condições ainda não estão excepcionais mas sim duras. 

Pelo que percebi no flightradar um avião já borregou e está na segunda tentativa.


----------



## stormiday (10 Dez 2017 às 19:55)

Boa noite.
Por terras de Fermentelos para, já acumulado de 14.2mm e rajada máxima de 74.0Km/h às 19.07h.

Hoje vai ser uma noitada


----------



## ACampos (10 Dez 2017 às 20:00)

Por volta das 19h estive na zona do farol da Foz, que costuma ser bastante fustigado pelo mar. 
Juntei-me ao pessoal da Protecção Civil e à Polícia e estivemos todos a ver o temporal. 
Vento médio forte mas nada de outro mundo, sendo que as rajadas já metiam respeito. Chuva continua e em bandas, quero dizer com isto que chove e de vez em quando com uma rajada ou até aleatoriamente vinha um dilúvio super localizado. 
A seguir ao jantar, vou lá dar um santinho outra vez. Alguém vai estar por lá? Aconselho a estar cá em cima onde estão as barreiras e a não passar essas medidas de segurança.


----------



## ACampos (10 Dez 2017 às 20:00)

Por volta das 19h estive na zona do farol da Foz, que costuma ser bastante fustigado pelo mar. 
Juntei-me ao pessoal da Protecção Civil e à Polícia e estivemos todos a ver o temporal. 
Vento médio forte mas nada de outro mundo, sendo que as rajadas já metiam respeito. Chuva continua e em bandas, quero dizer com isto que chove e de vez em quando com uma rajada ou até aleatoriamente vinha um dilúvio super localizado. 
A seguir ao jantar, vou lá dar um santinho outra vez. Alguém vai estar por lá? Aconselho a estar cá em cima onde estão as barreiras e a não passar essas medidas de segurança.


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 20:02)

Snifa disse:


> Rajada de *97 Km/h* por aqui, o vento até faz barulho ao passar pelo prédios.
> 
> *21.3 mm* acumulados e a subir.
> 
> ...


 Não fazia ideia que o ISEP tinha uma estação eheh


----------



## ampa62 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:05)

990.7 hPa e 72 mm acumulados.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 20:06)

Chove ininterruptamente desde as 13h  Vento continua a aumentar...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 20:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação do IPMA do Cabril segue nos *98,1 mm*. Que rega.



Mas que pena! Faltam as estações de outrora em pleno Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. Isso é que seria acumular água neste tipo de entradas...

Bem, por aqui continua tudo molhado, ventado e agitado.
Em Penafiel já "voou" uma paragem na praça de táxis junto ao Hospital Padre Américo, tendo danificado vários carros no estacionamento contíguo.
Há relato de vários acidente rodoviários na zona.

Por Paços de Ferreira o *acumulado* está agora nos *72,6 mm*.
O vento mantêm-se moderado a forte com rajadas fortes. - Naturalmente (repito!) trata-se de uma valor baixo, se comparado com muitas zonas à volta, mais expostas.
Nota para a *pressão* que desceu hoje dos *1025 hPa* para os *actuais 996 hPa*: uma *descida de 29 hPa em menos de 24h*!


----------



## microcris (10 Dez 2017 às 20:10)

Vai chovendo, nada de mais. O vento é que de vez em quando dá um ar da sua graça.
A pressão atmosférica tem vindo a descer, agora é de 1005,7hPa


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 20:12)

Que ventania, várias rajadas acima dos 80 Km/h.

*25.4 mm* acumulados e chove bem neste momento


----------



## CptRena (10 Dez 2017 às 20:14)

Os pilotos estão a ter um fim de dia interessante no Porto, particularmente a aterrar.


> LPPR 101800Z 22019G34KT 5000 -RADZ BR BKN005 OVC012 15/14 Q0999 RERA WS ALL RWY
> LPPR 101900Z 22020G35KT 7000 -RADZ BKN007 OVC012 15/14 Q0997 RERA WS ALL RWY



Por aqui, alguma precipitação, vendo moderado com rajadas fortes e com 14,4°C


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

Boas,
Já há uns tempos que não passo por aqui, mas com o que se passa por aqui hoje tive de cá dar um salto! 
Acabei de ouvir um estrondo lá fora, fui ver, e lá está, o primeiro estore completamente estilhaçado...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:17)




----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

Rajadas a  ultrapassar a barreira dos 100km/h


Neste momento *101km/h  *de SW


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2017 às 20:18)

Estações por aqui a aproximarem-se dos 100mm rapidamente. E ainda faltam 4 horas do que se anuncia chuva ininterrupta.


----------



## jcboliveira (10 Dez 2017 às 20:19)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Não fazia ideia que o ISEP tinha uma estação eheh


Sim, tem uma estação com site em
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt 

Infelizmente não estava pronto o anemometro portátil, caso contrário teria umas leituras bem interessantes do topo do edifício mais alto.


----------



## João45 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:19)

karkov disse:


> Novamente
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Esses smiles enfim, não és tu que tens que por as notificacões do whatsaap ocultas e sem som. Cada vez que o meu telemóvel da sinal da vida, a minha mulher quase tem um ataque! Brincadeirinha! Tudo bem por aí?


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 20:22)

Impressionante, imagens de grande beleza. Obrigado pela partilha!



Pedro1993 disse:


>


----------



## João45 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:23)

Alguém mais está a experienciar problemas com a energia na zona de Gaia?


----------



## ampa62 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

De 13.1º C para 10.4º C em cerca de 20 minutos!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:39)

A estação de Caxinas,Vila do Conde segue neste momento com rajada máxima de *107 km/h*.


----------



## jonas (10 Dez 2017 às 20:39)

Chove com intensidade, vento forte a aumentar de intensidade.
Que temporal!


----------



## karkov (10 Dez 2017 às 20:41)

João45 disse:


> Esses smiles enfim, não és tu que tens que por as notificacões do whatsaap ocultas e sem som. Cada vez que o meu telemóvel da sinal da vida, a minha mulher quase tem um ataque! Brincadeirinha! Tudo bem por aí?



Como te entendo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2017 às 20:44)

Marco Palheta disse:


> Boas amigos,quais as previsões para as próximas horas?abraço extensivo a toda a comunidade



Chuva e vento.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 20:48)

Isto vai bonito vai *98 Km/h* registados agora (a máxima até ao momento)

992.6 hpa e a descer acentuadamente.

Chove certinho


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 20:50)

Alguém sabe se existe alguma estação perto do centro de Gondomar?


----------



## RamalhoMR (10 Dez 2017 às 20:52)

Gualtar em modo Rave. Ora a luz aparece,ora desaparece, ora aparece. Bom Jesus e Sameiro na sua completa escuridão.
E agora começa o pior. Mete respeito lá fora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 20:54)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Alguém sabe se existe alguma estação perto do centro de Gondomar?


https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOGO5


----------



## Francisco Afonso (10 Dez 2017 às 20:56)

A que horas começará a tal queda repentina de temperatura e começará a nevar nas serras?


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 20:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOGO5


 Muito obrigado!!!


----------



## qwerl (10 Dez 2017 às 20:57)

Estou perto do mar, e a velocidade media do vento é brutal, e aquela linha no radar vai dar problemas imagino o vento quando aquilo passar


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:59)

Cabril: *116,9 mm *acumulados até às 20h

Acumulados em 6 horas:

Cabril - *65,5 mm* entre as 14h e 20h UTC  Alerta vermelho
Luzim - *59,9 mm* entre as 14h e 20h UTC  Alerta vermelho

Acumulado em 1 hora: 
*
20,6 mm* em V. N. Cerveira às 20h UTC


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 21:02)

E pronto, adeus garagem, partiu-se em bocados Ouvi uma rajada muito forte fui ver, tudo no sítio, 1 min depois outra pior, lá se foi


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 21:02)

qwerl disse:


> e aquela linha no radar vai dar problemas



Interessante a linha que se formou a Oeste e NW:







Por aqui chove bem , sigo com* 30.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## guimeixen (10 Dez 2017 às 21:03)

Que chuvada que até parecia fumo pela estrada fora e que ventania! Vi à pouco um power flash e mandou a luz abaixo.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (10 Dez 2017 às 21:03)

Na foz as ondas já quase chegam à estrada!


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 21:04)

988 mbar
81 km/h

Continua a chover intensamente e continuamente.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 21:06)

Que grande rajada agora *103 Km/h*  SW, até fez barulho na clarabóia do prédio, pensei que tinha caído alguma coisa... 

Penso que este  aumento do  vento estará agora relacionado  com a aproximação da linha a Oeste..


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2017 às 21:07)

Em breve passará a frente fria pelo Porto. Venham esses relatos!

PS: Consultando o FR24, já está o caos no espaço aéreo aí claro...


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2017 às 21:08)

Intensidade a subir em flecha!!! Vendaval como nunca vi e chuva torrencial!!! O pico da tempestade está mesmo em cima de nós!


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Dez 2017 às 21:10)

guimeixen disse:


> Que chuvada que até parecia fumo pela estrada fora e que ventania! Vi à pouco um power flash e mandou a luz abaixo.


Boas o que é um power flash?


----------



## ACampos (10 Dez 2017 às 21:11)

Autêntico diluvio em Matosinhos. Nunca vi nada assim. Fantástico!!!


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 21:12)

GabKoost disse:


> Intensidade a subir em flecha!!! Vendaval como nunca vi e chuva torrencial!!! O pico da tempestade está mesmo em cima de nós!


Está mesmo.


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 21:12)

Alguém tem o link para os mapas dinâmicos? Para já ainda vento forte, mas deve aumentar!


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2017 às 21:12)

AJCS disse:


> 988 mbar
> 81 km/h
> 
> Continua a chover intensamente e continuamente.



Dentro de uns 20 minutos teremos festa.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Dez 2017 às 21:13)

A teia de aranha resiste aos ventos fortes aqui em Espinho.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 21:15)

Boa noite.

Temporal!
Tempestade como tem sido rara nos últimos anos.
Vento, chuva. Todos os condimentos para existirem muitos problemas por aí fora.
Como é de noite dificilmente saberemos a total extensão dos mesmos, excepto em zonas mais urbanas. Amanhã de manhã já o saberemos.
Por ora sigo com *87,4 mm* de *acumulado*. Expressivo...
*Das 14h até às 20h acumulei 59 mm*.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Dez 2017 às 21:16)

Boa noite,

Que ventania danada acompanhada de chuva


----------



## Veterano (10 Dez 2017 às 21:16)

A Ana acabou verdadeiramente de chegar ao Porto!


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 21:17)

Que temporal meddonho


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 21:20)

Brutal o temporal... Nem a patudinha quer ir ao terraço...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## DMartins (10 Dez 2017 às 21:21)

Chove torrencial! Vento muito forte!


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 21:21)

Neste momento está mesmo mesmo muito mau. Vento está a deitar tudo abaixo, luz a falhar pela cidade toda. O som do vento é assustador. E ainda vem o pior..


----------



## Stinger (10 Dez 2017 às 21:24)

A luz em sao pedro da.cova foi abaixo !!!


----------



## SLM (10 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

Em Guimarães 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

Em S.Cosme também..


Stinger disse:


> A luz em sao pedro da.cova foi abaixo !!!


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Dez 2017 às 21:27)

Muita água, solos saturados


----------



## jcboliveira (10 Dez 2017 às 21:30)

Vão ao flightradat está um tap a fazer aproximação sul para norte e um easyjet acabou de sair para norte. 
O vento deve ter mudado na zona


----------



## FSantos (10 Dez 2017 às 21:31)

Vento a mudar ligeiramente de direção, temperatura exterior baixou 3ºC. Os vidros das janelas embaciaram.


----------



## dj_teko (10 Dez 2017 às 21:31)

É de repente nem vento nem chuva


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 21:32)

Que grande descida de temperatura, está frio com 10.4 ºc actuais, rajada máxima *108 Km/h *durante a passagem desta linha.

*40 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (10 Dez 2017 às 21:35)

Meu deus, que temporal!
Vento com rajadas fortíssimas e chuva forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2017 às 21:37)

Estação do ISEP a registar um rainrate de *247mm/h*! Descida da temperatura e subida da pressão à passagem da frente.


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2017 às 21:38)

Snifa disse:


> Que grande descida de temperatura, está frio com 10.4 ºc actuais, rajada máxima *108 Km/h *durante a passagem desta linha.
> 
> *40 mm* acumulados




A linha é a frente fria!
Parece que o pessoal está com medo de lhe dar esse nome! ehehhe


----------



## DMartins (10 Dez 2017 às 21:39)

Após esta grande chuvada acalmou o vento. Fraco agora. A temperatura em 15 minutos desceu 5.5°.....


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 21:39)

Há um blackout total nas comunicações de emergência, o repetidor de vhf ficou sem energia.

Como podemos estar preparados para uma emergência?


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

É seguro dizer que o pior já passou?


----------



## DMartins (10 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

Desapareceu o vento quase por completo após a grande chuvada... A temperatura desceu 5.5 graus em 15 minutos...


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 21:44)

Videos que fiz, no segundo ouvem-se bem umas chapas de um prédio próximo a baterem com o vento, nem sei como não se soltaram:


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2017 às 21:46)

O vento foi-se após a passagem da frente. Só chuva agora, e muito mais frio.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 21:46)

Sem luz isto tá bonito tá! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

WinterIsHere disse:


> É seguro dizer que o pior já passou?


Ainda não. Falta passar esta.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

AJCS disse:


> Há um blackout total nas comunicações de emergência, o repetidor de vhf ficou sem energia.
> 
> Como podemos estar preparados para uma emergência?


Um Blackout total ? O país está ás escuras para casos de emergencia?


----------



## Cajo Viegas (10 Dez 2017 às 21:48)

Qual a frequência do repetidor?


----------



## jcboliveira (10 Dez 2017 às 21:50)

Eu moro perto do ISEP numa das zonas mais altas da cidade  e a passagem da frente foi medonha. O ISEP está um pouco protegido de sul pois a rua Bernardino de Almeida atinge o ponto mais baixo no ISEP. 

Sempre desconfiei dos rain rates tão elevados mas tenho feito a manutenção à estação e parece estar tudo bem.


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 21:50)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Um Blackout total ? O país está ás escuras para casos de emergencia?



Todo o país espero que não. Refiro-me à minha área de residência.


----------



## Cajo Viegas (10 Dez 2017 às 21:51)

AJCS disse:


> Há um blackout total nas comunicações de emergência, o repetidor de vhf ficou sem energia.
> 
> Como podemos estar preparados para uma emergência?



Sabe qual é a frequência do repetidor?


----------



## Macuser (10 Dez 2017 às 21:52)

jcboliveira disse:


> Vão ao flightradat está um tap a fazer aproximação sul para norte e um easyjet acabou de sair para norte.
> O vento deve ter mudado na zona



---------

Já é a segunda vez em 12Horas que mudam a pista Padrão para Aterrar e Levantar, e 1/3 dos voos estão com atrasos.

Tenho estado a acompanhar e desde as 6 da tarde Vi 6 "TOGA" ( Go Arround )


----------



## CptRena (10 Dez 2017 às 21:52)

Linha a passar agora aqui. Chuva intensa. Diluvial


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2017 às 21:52)

Vídeos enviados por um amigo de Paços de Ferreira.



© Carlos Seabra


----------



## jpmartins (10 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

Sigo com 18,8mm, rajada max. 80,5Km/h.


----------



## Macuser (10 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

jcboliveira disse:


> Vão ao flightradat está um tap a fazer aproximação sul para norte e um easyjet acabou de sair para norte.
> O vento deve ter mudado na zona



---------

Já é a segunda vez em 12Horas que mudam a pista Padrão para Aterrar e Levantar, e 1/3 dos voos estão com atrasos.

Tenho estado a acompanhar e desde as 6 da tarde Vi 6 "TOGA" ( Go Arround )


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2017 às 21:54)

Rajada máxima subiu para *113km/h* 

Neste momento mais calmo e fresco, atuais *10.1ºC* e vento já com direção quadrante Oeste.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Dez 2017 às 21:55)

AJCS disse:


> Todo o país espero que não. Refiro-me à minha área de residência.


OK , muito obrigado pela informação, mas mesmo uma zona é muitissimo complicado


----------



## guimeixen (10 Dez 2017 às 21:56)

Por aqui já está mais calmo, muito menos vento mas chove bem. A temperatura deu um tombo com a passagem da frente.

Vídeo da sua passagem. A partir do 1m50s é visível os power flashes. Pouco tempo depois a luz foi mais uma vez abaixo. Peço desculpa pela qualidade com as gotas de água todas na frente.


----------



## AJCS (10 Dez 2017 às 22:03)

*Cajo Viegas*

Se tiver interesse posso enviar-lhe alguma informação por mail.


----------



## Macuser (10 Dez 2017 às 22:03)

Macuser disse:


> ---------
> 
> Já é a segunda vez em 12Horas que mudam a pista Padrão para Aterrar e Levantar, e 1/3 dos voos estão com atrasos.
> 
> Tenho estado a acompanhar e desde as 6 da tarde Vi 6 "TOGA" ( Go Arround )



----------

Interferencias Aéreas:

TAP 1966 de Lisboa ao Porto das 19H (Um ATR 72-600) arremeteu de novo para Lisboa ao não conseguir aterrar no Porto. 
Acaba de chegar a Lisboa. 
O TAP das 20H TAP 1970 Fez exatamente o mesmo.

Ryanair RYR36HA está com dificuldades na aproximação ao Porto a esta hora.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

A minha "Garagem" (mais arrecadação que outra coisa), bem, afinal até parte mesmo paredes o vento:


----------



## Cajo Viegas (10 Dez 2017 às 22:05)

AJCS disse:


> Se tiver interesse posso enviar-lhe alguma informação por mail.



Se não se importar agradeço.

cajoviegas@gmail.com

Obrigado


----------



## WinterIsHere (10 Dez 2017 às 22:05)

jcboliveira disse:


> Eu moro perto do ISEP numa das zonas mais altas da cidade  e a passagem da frente foi medonha. O ISEP está um pouco protegido de sul pois a rua Bernardino de Almeida atinge o ponto mais baixo no ISEP.
> 
> Sempre desconfiei dos rain rates tão elevados mas tenho feito a manutenção à estação e parece estar tudo bem.



Estudo na ESS e confirmo!


----------



## martinus (10 Dez 2017 às 22:06)

RamalhoMR disse:


> Gualtar em modo Rave. Ora a luz aparece,ora desaparece, ora aparece. Bom Jesus e Sameiro na sua completa escuridão.
> E agora começa o pior. Mete respeito lá fora.



Em Este (São Pedro e São Mamede) está na mesma. De tempos a tempos ameaça apagar ou apaga mesmo, mas os cortes costumam ser curtos.


----------



## Macuser (10 Dez 2017 às 22:08)

Olá Amigos

Existe algum site onde se possa consultar a rede Eletrica Nacional e onde se possa saber onde existem problemas de falta de energia?

Cumprimentos


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 22:11)

Por aqui 13 graus, 98%HR e 998 PA.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg1 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:14)

Mas afinal e o que todos queremos saber é se isto já passou. Foi só aquela rajada mais forte daquela frente?
Vai fazer mais vento como é queremos saber.


----------



## dopedagain (10 Dez 2017 às 22:18)

Rio lima quase a galgar o paredão chove à 10h  sem parar intensamente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Foto tiago Pereira

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 22:20)

Boa noite.

Ui!
Levo um *acumulado* de *101,0 mm*.
Aqueles minutos de passagem da frente foram mesmo intensos. Muito vento e muita muita chuva. O acumulado subiu em flecha.
E de certeza que há por aí muitos estragos...
Após a passagem da frente, o ar frio que vinha atrás levou a um tombo de 4ºC na temperatura.

Vejo com pena minha que há estragos, alguns dos quais afectam os nosso membros.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2017 às 22:22)

rfilipeg1 disse:


> Mas afinal e o que todos queremos saber é se isto já passou. Foi só aquela rajada mais forte daquela frente?
> Vai fazer mais vento como é queremos saber.



LOL.

A resposta é.....


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

Aproxima-se o "round 2"


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 22:31)

Snifa disse:


> Aproxima-se o "round 2"



Não sei se aguento, o 1º já foi pesado que chegue...


----------



## CptRena (10 Dez 2017 às 22:34)

Macuser disse:


> ----------
> 
> Interferencias Aéreas:
> 
> ...




Agora parece que os problemas estão em LIS



> LPPT 102100Z 23023G34KT 9000 -RA SCT012 BKN016 16/14 Q1005
> LPPT 102200Z 22028G42KT 7000 RA FEW008 BKN012 16/15 Q1003 WS R21


----------



## rfilipeg1 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:35)

Snifa disse:


> Aproxima-se o "round 2"



Mas trás vento ou é só chuva?


----------



## Ledo (10 Dez 2017 às 22:37)

São Romao do Coronado sem electricidade há 15 minutos


----------



## Macuser (10 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

CptRena disse:


> Agora parece que os problemas estão em LIS



----------

Para já vão aterrando e Levantando seguidinhos.

Mas sim, parece que em LX está a complicar. 

E a quantidade de Voos que vem a caminho, que já saíram da Europa atrasados devido ao Temporal e sobretudo Neve....

Upa Upa, noite atarefada para o pessoal do aeroporto


----------



## etvanp (10 Dez 2017 às 22:47)

Malta do porto o que está a acontecer com a entrada dessa segunda banda amarela que aparece no radar?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

Aqui acalmou um bocado mas parece estar a começar de novo.


----------



## rfilipeg1 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

Também gostava de saber pois então tá tudo muito calmo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Dez 2017 às 22:49)

etvanp disse:


> Malta do porto o que está a acontecer com a entrada dessa segunda banda amarela que aparece no radar?


Por aqui, nada de especial.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 22:50)

Chuva persistente com algumas rajadas de vento!


----------



## rfilipeg1 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:52)

Basicamente o episódio mais extremo foi aquela linha finíssima de 10mins fora isso foi um dia normal de inverno rigoroso. Pensei que o campo de ventos agressivos fosse maior e mais extenso.


----------



## Macuser (10 Dez 2017 às 22:53)

É agora que vem o Frio com Aguaceiros, neve e Trovoadas?

Iremos ter "Flash e Musica"?

Cumprimentos


----------



## CptRena (10 Dez 2017 às 22:55)

rfilipeg1 disse:


> Mas afinal e o que todos queremos saber é se isto já passou. Foi só aquela rajada mais forte daquela frente?
> Vai fazer mais vento como é queremos saber.



Agora teremos vento moderado com rajadas de Oeste-Noroeste, precipitação fraca a moderada. Aguaceiros.


----------



## WindMaster (10 Dez 2017 às 22:57)

Snifa disse:


> Aproxima-se o "round 2"



Não é bem outro round, a parte mais perigosa está na frente que já segue para sul no centro do país, era nessa linha que alguns modelos não-hidrostáticos de alta resolução anteviam a possibilidade de ocorrerem rajadas isoladas de 130-140km/h nalguns segmentos da frente. O pós-frontal se ocorrer convecção pode originar rajadas súbitas e intensas mas em teoria já não tão perigosas.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 22:57)

Chove bem e certinho, *44.6 mm* acumulados 

10.9 ºc actuais. O vento diminuiu consideravelmente de intensidade.


----------



## quimdabrita (10 Dez 2017 às 23:09)

Chove com intensidade, algumas rajadas de vento, mas agora não parece mais que um dia normal de inverno. Acho que o pior já passou.


----------



## qwerl (10 Dez 2017 às 23:10)

Por aqui tudo mais calmo após a passagem da linha, valente temporal que se abateu durante cerca de 10 minutos

O vento agora é fraco, notável acalmia, e vai chovendo forte, chuva grossa e certinha. Ovar acumulou 41,4mm até agora


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Dez 2017 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o acumulado é generoso mas confesso que esperava um pouco mais, neste momento chove bem e levo 71mm acumulados.

O vento acalmou após a passagem da frente, e curiosamente foi bem antes dessa passagem que registei a rajada máxima, com apenas 72km\h.

Em resumo aqui foi um dia normal de inverno, nada de especial a relatar.

Nota para a queda abrupta de temperatura, esteve estagnada todo o dia nos 13º e de repente caiu para os 8,7º atuais, em 5 mins ou menos.

Pena os muitos estragos registados e a morte a lamentar... Podia ter sido pior no entanto, caso as previsões mais extremas se tivessem concretizado.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 23:24)

Vento volta á carga por vezes... Arrefecimento notável!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 23:24)

Arouca (IPMA):* 22,1 mm* acumulados entre as 21h e as 22h.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Dez 2017 às 23:27)

Acho que o pior já passou e nem foi assim nada de extraordinário. Na minha opinião.


----------



## Brites (10 Dez 2017 às 23:35)

Fica o registo da passagem mais forte em Pombal desta Ana , até ao momento! Num dos vídeos temos dois clarões que não consigo decifrar mas que num outro tópico lhe chamam power flashes, seja lá o que isso for  mas foi assustador
A esta hora, tudo acalmou estranho um dilúvio destes e agora zero! //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a2dc4a6a21bf/InShot_20171210_232900704.mp4//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a2dc4815e460/InShot_20171210_232015744.mp4


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Dez 2017 às 23:43)

Porque raio tenho maxima de 18º no wunderground na minha estaçao? 

No grafico\tabela nao tenho esse valor, está lá a enganar o pessoal essa máxima...


----------



## jpmartins (10 Dez 2017 às 23:46)

A passagem da linha de instabilidade foi qualquer coisa de assustador, neste momento tudo mais calmo.
Rajada max.87km/h
Precipitação:34,4mm


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 23:49)

De novo...

Tivemos na última hora mais chuva, por vezes forte, acompanhada de vento com rajadas fortes.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *109,5 mm*.
*Das 16h até às 22h registei 68,3 mm*. Em 6h...Valor já considerável.

Foi um episódio algo violento, em terrenos ainda relativamente mal preparados para tanta água, mas até ver sem grandes consequências aqui na zona. Os rios já estão perto de transbordar, mas como de manhã cedo iam "à míngua" acabaram por ter ainda muito entulho para empurrar...Certamente num próximo episódio, se ocorrer neste inverno, o leito poderá "acomodar" mais água depois desta primeira limpeza...


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 23:50)

Luz ainda pisca por vezes, deve ter piscado/ido abaixo umas 10 vezes


----------



## Paelagius (10 Dez 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

A luz piscou em casa… No Blitzortung há registos de trovoada na fronteira.


----------



## dopedagain (10 Dez 2017 às 23:54)

E ultrapassamos oficialmente os 100mm em um dia em Ponte de lima  De madrugada e manha nowcasting do parque nacional já com neve!


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 23:54)

Luz ainda pisca por vezes, deve ter piscado/ido abaixo umas 10 vezes


----------



## Paelagius (10 Dez 2017 às 23:58)

Faz-se ouvir o vento outra vez e coisas a tombar e a partir na rua


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 00:05)

Começa a pipocar o pós-frontal! Trovoada na fronteira NW


----------



## dj_teko (11 Dez 2017 às 00:08)

Volta o vento, e um ryanair opo-lis lol


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:42)

Possivel downburst, até abanam as portas

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Dez 2017 às 01:00)

Trovoada, vento e granizo neste momento em Felgueiras.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 01:10)

Acumulados diários:

Cabril: *145,3 mm*
V.N.Cerveira:* 123,8 mm*
Luzim: *106,7 mm*
Arouca: *102,7 mm
*
Desde o épico dia 12 de Fevereiro de 2016 que não se registavam tais acumulados: 
*



*


----------



## Paelagius (11 Dez 2017 às 01:16)

Boa noite,

Mais uma "vaga" de vento…


----------



## Paelagius (11 Dez 2017 às 03:42)




----------



## dj_teko (11 Dez 2017 às 03:42)

Ouve-se trovões ao longe


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Dez 2017 às 04:02)

Chuva forte com granizo agora mesmo

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2017 às 06:53)

Bom dia,

*47.2 mm* acumulados durante o dia de ontem. 

Hoje sigo com *3.3 mm *até ao momento.

Bem mais frio com 7.8 ºc actuais, vento NW 14 km/h, pressão 996.6 hpa.

há pouco caiu um aguaceiro com alguma saraiva 

Edit: forte aguaceiro neste momento


----------



## dopedagain (11 Dez 2017 às 07:17)

pessoal já neva bem no PNPG


----------



## karkov (11 Dez 2017 às 07:18)

Chove bem por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (11 Dez 2017 às 07:20)

Cai um aguaceiro forte por cá
Estão 6.2°C.


----------



## AJCS (11 Dez 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia,

Chove e faz frio.

994 mbar
temp. 8,2ºC
HR 80%


----------



## cookie (11 Dez 2017 às 07:34)

Continua mau tempo...
Estão 11 graus, com vento moderado e alguma chuva. A PA subiu para 1001 após obter ter baixado dos 1000 e a HR mantém-se nos 98%.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Dez 2017 às 07:49)

Bom dia.

Hmmmmm, que fresquinho!
Manhã a saber a inverno.
A madrugada trouxe consigo o ar frio do pós-frontal, trazendo também alguns aguaceiros fraco, ocasionalmente moderados.
São mais uns mm de *acumulado* a juntar aos 109,5 mm de ontem: *6,3 mm*.
O vento sopra agora fraco a moderado, variável de ONO a NO.
Pelas 02.58h ainda registei vento médio de 33 km\h e rajada máxima de 45 km\h.
*A pressão ontem desceu dos 1025 hPa para os 993 hPa  32 hPa é muita diferença barométrica, é um cavamento  muito grande em cerca de 21h!*

Com estes aguaceiros e esta temperatura, o mais provável é termos queda de neve acima dos 800-900 metros na passagem das células, mas com acumulação só a partir dos 1000 metros (fazendo as contas de cabeça...)

*Tactual: 6,1ºC
Hr: 93%
Patm: 1000 hPa*​


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2017 às 08:05)

Acumulados de ontem nas estações mais próximas que se mantiveram ON anda entre os 115mm e os 130.

Recorde em 25h se não me engano desde que faço Nowcasting.

A marca anterior era de 4/11/2011 com 100mm após um "cloud train" com muita água precipitável ter atingido em cheio e ao longo de horas a minha zona.

Escusado será dizer que deveremos passar muitos anos sem voltar a ver tanta acumulação em 24h! Foram 9% da média anual de Braga num só dia!

Agora vou dar uma volta pelas áreas queimadas para ver o resultado desta coisa toda. A ver se tiro umas fotos.


----------



## cookie (11 Dez 2017 às 08:24)

Agora mesmo aguaceiro torrencial...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2017 às 08:35)

Por toda a Cidade é só lixo nas ruas e algumas árvores caídas.

De manhã cedo não havia luz nas ruas.. 

Foto que tirei há momentos com o telemóvel:


----------



## Intruso (11 Dez 2017 às 08:53)

dopedagain disse:


> pessoal já neva bem no PNPG


Venham daí essas fotos!


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 08:59)

Bom dia, trovão e aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## cookie (11 Dez 2017 às 09:05)

aguaceiro torrencial, granizo e trovoada agora MESMO!


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2017 às 09:12)

Parece-me que está a trovejar


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 09:31)

Confirmo, céu negro aguaceiro torrencial e trovoada inccessante...relâmpagos 1 em 1 min


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Dez 2017 às 09:35)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento ,sigo com *7,9mm *

Céu escuro


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 09:40)

Indescritível este aguaceiro....deve ter dado uns 15mm em 10 min! Acumulação rápida de granizo também parece que nevou  temperatura baixou uns 2 graus no mínimo. Trovões de 30/30s e alguns relâmpagos


----------



## Stinger (11 Dez 2017 às 10:03)

Aguaceiro forte perto do maiashop


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 10:07)

Mais 1 pequeno round de granizo em Valongo

Edit: nada tem de pequeno frio de rachar


----------



## kikofra (11 Dez 2017 às 10:07)

Vento e chuva forte na invicta!


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2017 às 10:10)

Chuvada monumental e com granizo


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Dez 2017 às 10:14)

Snifa disse:


> Chuvada monumental e com granizo




Até faz fumo, fortes rajadas de WNW


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Dez 2017 às 10:17)

Intensidade máxima da chuva *101.7mm/hr* 
Acumulados *12.2mm*


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2017 às 10:22)

Cainheiras, Castro Laboreiro, esta manhã:


----------



## SLM (11 Dez 2017 às 10:27)

Árvores de grande porte caíram do parque quinta das devesas/jardim das camélias em Vila Nova de Gaia e danificaram muros (vídeo em anexo).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a2e5d6a800b4/Video_20171211101800047_by_videoshow.mp4

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2017 às 10:29)

*12 mm* acumulados, 7.8ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2017 às 10:55)

Barroso, esta manhã, foto de Tânia Fernandes:


----------



## cookie (11 Dez 2017 às 11:37)

Aguaceiros fortes frequentes por aqui... O acesso a Vila do Conde para quem vem da A28/A7 estava complicado com fila desde a saída da A28. 
E a A28 no sentido norte-sul estava completamente parada... A fila começava antes da saída para Vila do Conde...
Vi um outdoor todo dobrado perto da Clipovoa, de resto apenas muitas folhas nas vias. 
O condomínio sobreviveu à violência do vento de ontem... E as árvores também!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 12:02)

Vem aí carga já ponho foto


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 12:25)

A carga passou mais abaixo  Ainda muito granizo de manhã nas beiras... 9.5°C
Á luz do dia agora muito mais estragos do que pensei  Por aqui a Ana levou o muro e a garagem...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 13:01)

A tempestade Ana também fez muitos estragos na Blueberry. A força da natureza é incrível... Hortícolas vamos ver se recuperamos, quanto às framboesas...logo se verá!

Fonte: *Blueberry, Lda*


----------



## GabKoost (11 Dez 2017 às 13:01)

Bem, fui dar uma volta por aqui mas infelizmente os acessos à montanha estão encerrados por aluimentos e quedas de árvores. Estavam lá uns tipos da Protecção Civil pelo que não arrisquei passar as mesmas.

Pelo vale o cenário é esse:

Rio Ave mais parece um rio de lama:







Queda de canos e árvores de grande porte:












Estradas com imensos detritos e perigosas para viação:






Largas extensões de campos agrícolas ainda alagados e saturados:


----------



## jonas (11 Dez 2017 às 13:34)

Boas,
Que grande chuvada e "granizada" caiu por ca.
Ainda há restos de granizo nas bermas.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 13:57)

Por aqui agora descobriu o sol, após vários aguaceiros (moderados a fortes)... O melhor aguaceiro abateu-se entre as 9:30 e as 9:45, 10/15 min de chuva pior que torrencial  Pena não haver dados do radar, estimo que possa ter sido mesmo um eco roxo, montes de granizo formaram-se e pelo menos durante 5km de estrada havia acumulação nas bermas. Ainda há algum em zonas escondidas. Destaque também para a trovoada entre as 9h e as 10h ouvi uns 30 trovões e uns quantos relâmpagos...

Por agora, *8.1ºC *e vento gélido de NW. Algumas fotos:

12h05:





Agora mesmo:


----------



## dopedagain (11 Dez 2017 às 14:36)

bom dia!


----------



## cookie (11 Dez 2017 às 15:17)

por aqui uma aberta que já dura desde a hora de almoço.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 15:19)

A máxima diurna hoje não deverá subir mais do que os *10 graus* que tinha pelas 13h30.  Amanhã a mínima promete, a agua das chuvas deste evento (a existir) poderá congelar em algumas zonas criando condições manhosas na estrada.


----------



## timgomes (11 Dez 2017 às 15:23)

Evento raro, acabam de cair alguns flocos de neve por aqui, em sleet, muito finos. 100m altitude, 10C Tatual.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 15:28)

timgomes disse:


> Evento raro, acabam de cair alguns flocos de neve por aqui, em sleet, muito finos. 100m altitude, 10C Tatual.


Ahm?  Parece-me estranho  Fotos? Vídeos?

-------------------

Entretanto a torneira fechou por aqui, não me parece que volte a chover, céu limpo.


----------



## timgomes (11 Dez 2017 às 15:33)

c0ldPT disse:


> Ahm?  Parece-me estranho  Fotos? Vídeos?


 Não deu. Como disse eram muito finos e estava sol, não deu para registar. Acontece que vinham de arrasto com o vento...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Dez 2017 às 15:58)

Boa tarde.

Por cá de manhã tivemos muito granizo, quase saraiva - de bom tamanho ainda pelas 13h nalguns cantos.
Não deu para tirar fotografias. 
Temos aguaceiros que parece estarem a acabar.
Pelas 13.30h tivemos outro moderado, com pequeno granizo à mistura.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *20,1 mm*.
Sem dúvida um bom evento este, a criar "água na boca" para o que  inverno que está à porta. 
*
Tactual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 70%
*​


timgomes disse:


> Evento raro, acabam de cair alguns flocos de neve por aqui, em sleet, muito finos. 100m altitude, 10C Tatual.


Não sendo frequente, também pode acontecer - como o vento ainda sopra forte nas terras altas onde cai neve, pode por arrasto levar essa neve para zonas mais baixas, ainda que a temperatura à superfície seja mais elevada.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 16:06)

Chance 1 em 1 milhão  Mas acredito na veracidade dos relatos dos nossos membros!
------------------------------

Por aqui, *9.5ºC*, ainda muito vento (e gélido) esta tarde.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2017 às 16:06)

Está  fresco sim senhor! A temperatura vai variando entre os 8°c e os 11°c.

Venha de lá  às cotas de neve abaixo dos 600M

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (11 Dez 2017 às 16:11)

Parece que a torneira fechou.
Vento frio de N/NO e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## dopedagain (11 Dez 2017 às 16:32)

Hoje no Parque Nacional!


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Dez 2017 às 17:25)

Muito frio por aqui...

Neve nas terras altas de Fafe, na Lameirinha penso (+\- 800, acho que um pouco menos)

5,8º e 10mm acumulados, céu limpo.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 19:00)

Boas, por aqui arrefece bem como esperado... *4.1ºC* atuais


----------



## dopedagain (11 Dez 2017 às 19:11)

Hoje no Parque Nacional!







timgomes disse:


> Não deu. Como disse eram muito finos e estava sol, não deu para registar. Acontece que vinham de arrasto com o vento...



Não me parece muito possivel, a essa hora descia eu do mezio e cá em baixo nos arcos estavam 6 graus. e na travanca nevava aos 800metros com 0 graus


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 19:17)

dopedagain disse:


> Hoje no Parque Nacional!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se nevava com 0º aos 800m, fazendo as contas aos 650 ainda deviam cair uns flocos, não?


----------



## dopedagain (11 Dez 2017 às 19:33)

c0ldPT disse:


> Se nevava com 0º aos 800m, fazendo as contas aos 650 ainda deviam cair uns flocos, não?


não foi aos 650, mas aos 100 metros  dito isto, não quero por em causa nada!


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 19:46)

dopedagain disse:


> não foi aos 650, mas aos 100 metros  dito isto, não quero por em causa nada!



Não falei isso  Perguntemos de outra forma: a partir de que cota durante a tua descida a precipitação deixava de ser neve?


----------



## dopedagain (11 Dez 2017 às 20:06)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não falei isso  Perguntemos de outra forma: a partir de que cota durante a tua descida a precipitação deixava de ser neve?


750m

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 20:12)

dopedagain disse:


> 750m
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk



Reparaste na temperatura?

----------------------------------

Arrefece bem com *2.9ºC* de momento!


----------



## dopedagain (11 Dez 2017 às 20:22)

c0ldPT disse:


> Reparaste na temperatura?
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Arrefece bem com *2.9ºC* de momento!


7 graus aos 50/100m..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 21:18)

*2.2°C, Céu limpo e vento fraco...*


----------



## jonas (11 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

Boa noite,
Por cá 3.1°C e céu limpo.
Bem ai geada...


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 22:02)

jonas disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por cá 3.1°C e céu limpo.
> Bem ai geada...



E muita  E a água das chuvas deste dias vai certamente congelar e criar "pistas de gelo gratuitas" para os carros 

Por aqui, *1.6ºC*


----------



## jonas (11 Dez 2017 às 22:16)

dopedagain disse:


> E muita  E a água das chuvas deste dias vai certamente congelar e criar "pistas de gelo gratuitas" para os carros
> 
> Por aqui, *1.6ºC*


É preciso conduzir com segurança...
Por cá 2.3°C, interessante  a diferença de temperatura registada por nós(dado que somos quase vizinhos),a sua é sempre um pouco mais baixa (alias bastante interessantes as minimas). Mora perto de um ribeiro ou algum sitio de grande inversão térmica?


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

jonas disse:


> É preciso conduzir com segurança...
> Por cá 2.3°C, interessante  a diferença de temperatura registada por nós(dado que somos quase vizinhos),a sua é sempre um pouco mais baixa. Mora perto de um ribeiro ou algum sitio de grande inversão térmica?



Sim, moro na encosta de um vale com um ribeiro no fundo.  Devido a esse facto (o de não morar no fundo) acabo sempre por estar ligeiramente mais exposto ao vento e isso inflaciona as mínimas quando o vento não é nulo  Mesmo nulo, por experiência própria junto ao ribeiro em noites de inversão a mínima pode ser até 2ºC mais baixa junto a ele. Quanto á nossa diferença de temperaturas, talvez a orografia do teu local seja menos propícia a inversão! 
O vale:





PS: Já agora, não é que me importe mas não sou assim tão mais velho para me tratares como você


----------



## jonas (11 Dez 2017 às 22:38)

Junto ao ribeiro deves registar minimas baixissimas em dias frescos, sem duvida local interessante.
................
Despeço-me com 2°C


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 22:47)

jonas disse:


> Junto ao ribeiro deves registar minimas baixissimas em dias frescos, sem duvida local interessante.
> ................
> Despeço-me com 2°C



No ano passado em Janeiro, no dia em que se bateram recordes de T.Mín, ainda não estava inscrito no fórum mas com o termómetro que tinha, a mínima lá foi de *-8.1ºC* enquanto cá em cima o carro marcava *-6ºC  *Simplesmente cortante o frio lá em baixo.
*---------------------------------*
Despeço-me também, agora com 0.9ºC, acalmou a brisa


----------



## timgomes (11 Dez 2017 às 22:55)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não falei isso  Perguntemos de outra forma: a partir de que cota durante a tua descida a precipitação deixava de ser neve?



Acontece que especifiquei bem que seria algo raro. Além disso também não queria acreditar no que via, mas lembrei-me de algo que tinha presenciado: no Canadá, com temperaturas nos 5C,céu completamente limpo mas dia ventoso, nevava. Como sabem (melhor do que eu provavelmente) existiram condições que poderiam potênciarar fenómenos diversos (pressão baixa, precipitação dispersa...) .Por essa hora existia uma célula mais a NE, essa sim que estava na direção do Parque. Além disso foi confirmado por um familiar meu que trabalhava no jardim por essa hora. Certo que bateu o recorde: flocos mais pequenos e dispersos que já tinha visto na vida. Também já morei em países que é frequente nevar no inverno e sei distingir bem neve de chuva. Estou habituado, sei o que vi e senti na pele.
Sei que fiquei bem contente por ter testemunhado os 5min. que isso aconteceu. O resto é conversa.


----------



## Stinger (12 Dez 2017 às 00:13)

Por aqui os carros ja estão com gelo nos vidros ! 
E o meu carro cheio de humidade por dentro


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Dez 2017 às 01:41)

Boa noite 1°c céu limpo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Dez 2017 às 06:43)

Bom dia,

Manhã fria, temperatura mínima de *1.1ºC* 

Vento fraco de Leste, o suficiente para arrastar o nevoeiro do vale do Douro para as zonas mais baixas aqui a volta.

Atuais* 1.3ºC* com *95%* de humidade
Windchill *-1.7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2017 às 06:51)

Bom dia, 

manhã gelada, mínima de *1.4 ºc* 

Neste momento 1.6 ºc, vento fraco e 97% HR.

Algum nevoeiro gelado vindo de Leste


----------



## jonas (12 Dez 2017 às 07:44)

Bom dia,
Por cá -0.5°C e geada moderada.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Dez 2017 às 09:40)

Bom dia
No dia da "ANA" não consegui fazer nowcasting,pois andei no corte de arvores aqui no meu concelho, contudo pensei que ia ser algo extraordinário, mas ficou aquém daquilo que esperava.
De momento, céu nublado, sem chuva, brisa de N/NO


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Dez 2017 às 09:48)

Foto tirada esta manhã, visível o nevoeiro que o vento de Leste arrastou aqui para a esta zona : 







Sigo com *4.2ºC* e *94%* de humidade. Céu com alguma nebulosidade


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Dez 2017 às 10:09)

Boas, mínima de *-1.7°C *


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Dez 2017 às 12:22)

Ainda 9 graus "á sombra" por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2017 às 13:34)

Baldios da freguesia de Cabana Maior coberto de neve

Fonte: *Conselho Diretivo dos Baldios da Freguesia de Cabana Maior *


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Dez 2017 às 16:11)

Boa tarde.

Estranho tenho 0,5mm acumulados pouco depois das 9h, é possivel ter sido da geada\gelo a derreter? ou será um erro da estaçao?

Sigo com 9º e céu nublado.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Dez 2017 às 17:17)

Boas, céu limpo mas nebulosidade a entrar vinda da costa, *6.9ºC. *Máxima de *12.5ºC




*


----------



## cookie (12 Dez 2017 às 21:04)

Hoje pelas 7:30 o dia amanheceu limpo e com 4 graus. Ao longo do dia o céu ficou nublado e a máxima registada foi de 14 graus. De momento 8 graus, 98%HR e 1030 PA.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Dez 2017 às 21:14)

Boa noite céu parcialmente nublado 5°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## WinterIsHere (12 Dez 2017 às 21:43)

De manhã o termómetro do carro marcava 2.5 graus, por volta das 7 e 30! A vegetação estava praticamente branca, lindo!


----------



## qwerl (12 Dez 2017 às 21:54)

Boa noite
A tempestade Ana deixou um acumulado de *45,5mm* em Ovar no dia 10 e um acumulado de *23,1mm* no dia 11, o que faz um total do evento de *68,6mm. *Nada mau

Hoje de manhã havia alguma geada e bastante gelo no passadiço, mas como ainda era de noite não prestei grande atenção

De resto do dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Esmoriz teve uma mínima de *2,9ºC. *Neste momento estão *7,9ºC*


----------



## jonas (12 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

Boa noite,
Por cá dia de céu pouco nublado com geada de manhã.
Neste momento, está vento fraco e Tatual de 5°C.


----------



## Tiago Ferreira (13 Dez 2017 às 00:16)

Começa a "murrinhar"


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Dez 2017 às 00:43)

Por aqui também começou a pouco a "murrinhar"


----------



## jonas (13 Dez 2017 às 07:32)

Bom dia,Por aqui "morrinha" e nevoeiro.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2017 às 08:30)

Bom dia, 

chuva fraca persistente, sigo com *2 mm *acumulados. 

10.3ºc actuais.


----------



## Tiago Ferreira (13 Dez 2017 às 15:23)

Reforço da murrinha por esta hora.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Dez 2017 às 16:57)

Se procuram definição de "dia de inverno" basta abrir a janela.
Frio, nevoeiro, chuva molha tolos, humidade e lama por todo o lado!
ADORO!


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Dez 2017 às 17:18)

@GabKoost Pelo contrário a mim estes dias só dão sono  O tipo de dia que mais gosto são aqueles dias de pós-frontal no inverno, esses têm de tudo: frio, sol, vento, granizo ( e neve? ), chuva forte, trovoada etc. 
---------------
Por aqui agora também morrinha, *12.2°C*


----------



## GabKoost (13 Dez 2017 às 17:46)

c0ldPT disse:


> @GabKoost Pelo contrário a mim estes dias só dão sono  O tipo de dia que mais gosto são aqueles dias de pós-frontal no inverno, esses têm de tudo: frio, sol, vento, granizo ( e neve? ), chuva forte, trovoada etc.
> ---------------
> Por aqui agora também morrinha, *12.2°C*



Vá lá, não me digas que um dia como o de hoje, numa casa de montanha no Gerês, lareira acesa, uma boa merenda e companhia feminina não é do melhor tempo que se pode pedir?

Cada tempo tem as suas vantagens! (Menos o estacionamento do Anti Ciclone. Esse não serve para nada).


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

Boa noite! A "murrinha" esta presente desde ontem, a acumulado a cerca de 2 horas estava nos 5mm e a acumular, a temperatura estava nos 14.2C e a humidade relativa nos 92%
Pena que já temos o "AA" a porta novamente, pois estava a a gostar desta "murrinha"
EDIT: este mes esta nos 64 acumulados


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Dez 2017 às 22:27)

GabKoost disse:


> Vá lá, não me digas que um dia como o de hoje, numa casa de montanha no Gerês, lareira acesa, uma boa merenda e companhia feminina não é do melhor tempo que se pode pedir?
> 
> Cada tempo tem as suas vantagens! (Menos o estacionamento do Anti Ciclone. Esse não serve para nada).


Sim, tudo tem a sua graça exceto o AA 
---------------
Chuvisca com 12.1°C  Boa noite


----------



## jonas (13 Dez 2017 às 22:30)

Boa noite,
Por cá dia sem história.Murrinha e vento fraco, bem, ao menos esta a chover....
Agora estão 12.3°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2017 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Surpresa! Está a chover. 
Olha que bom. Bem precisamos...
A sério, estes dias são muito úteis. A chuva fraca mas persistente é aquela que melhor é aproveitada, só atrás da neve que derretendo lentamente se infiltra melhor nos solos.
O dia tem sido de chuva fraca, persistente, pois então.
O vento tem soprado fraco, de norte até ás 8h da manhã e depois sempre de SSO.
O *acumulado* está nos *7,4 mm*.
O *mês* segue com um total de *154,9 mm*. Vai-se aproximando da média...

*Tactual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Dez 2017 às 23:30)

A "murrinha" continua com vento fraco


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Dez 2017 às 23:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Surpresa! Está a chover.
> Olha que bom. Bem precisamos...
> ...


*
154,9 mm? *Sortudo, só eu e que nao tenho sorte!!!


----------



## frederico (14 Dez 2017 às 02:21)

Com jeitinho em breve fazes a media... deve ser um pouco acima dos 200 mm, penso...

O mais importante e que a chuva passe para la do Marao e chegue onde faz mais falta, Tras-os-Montes e a Meseta (tenho umas imagens tiradas do aviao do final de Outubro para partilhar). 

Aqui por Terras de Sua Majestade caiu ha pouco alguma neve. Ainda deu para deixar o quintal branco.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2017 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

Chuva da boa e certinha, sigo com *9.8 mm* acumulados ( ontem o acumulado ficou nos *4.8 mm* ) 

13.9ºc actuais, vento W 14Km/h e 98 % HR.

Bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2017 às 08:04)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem terminou com 7,4 mm de acumulado.
A madrugada presenteou-nos com mais chuva, por vezes moderada, contínua. E que bem sabia ouvi-la...
O *acumulado* desta madrugada está nos *16,8 mm*.
O tecto de nuvens está bem baixo, promissor para o resto do dia que se supõe de 





> Períodos de chuva nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se gradualmente à região Sul a
> partir do final da manhã, onde será em geral fraca.



*Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 97%
*​


JoaoCodeco disse:


> *154,9 mm? *Sortudo, só eu e que nao tenho sorte!!!


Sortudo? Por acaso a tua zona foi bem bafejada na tempestade "Ana". Caminha e Vila Nova de Cerveira foram aquelas que rivalizaram com o interior do Minho e do Douro Litoral nesse episódio. 



frederico disse:


> Com jeitinho em breve fazes a media... deve ser um pouco acima dos 200 mm, penso...


Como desde 2001 não há nenhuma estação oficial com dados no concelho, não posso afirmar convictamente que a média é superior aos 200 mm. Mas pressuponho, pelos dados da minha estação desde 2011, que efectivamente serão superiores. E por aquilo que deduzi, da comparação entre as leituras apresentadas pela antiga estação agrária e a estação do INAG  desactivada em 2001, com os dados do udómetro hellmann que tenho, alguns dos valores apresentados poderiam ser inferiores ao real, nomeadamente os superiores a 100 mm.
Um exemplo: o dia mais chuvoso dos famoso outono-inverno 2000\2001 apresentou EXACTAMENTE o mesmo valor da estação do Porto: 125 mm - um dia de chuva estratiforme, com inundações sérias no interior (Amarante foi um exemplo), teoricamente seria sempre amplificado nesta zona - como o comprova a minha estação.
Felizmente agora, com as estações amadoras dispersas, temos um pouco melhor a noção disto.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2017 às 13:07)

Boas, 

que rica chuva esta, neste momento cai moderadamente 

*12.8 mm* acumulados e a subir 

14.0ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2017 às 14:14)

Nevoeiro fechado, chuva moderada, *14.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2017 às 15:51)

A chuva e o nevoeiro continuam.

*17.2 mm* acumulados. 

13.6ºc actuais.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Dez 2017 às 16:07)

Boa tarde,

Já parou de chover. Boa visibilidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2017 às 16:41)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá também parou de chover.
Foi um bom dia de chuva...Para repor níveis hídricos nos solos.
Os terrrenos ainda não estão saturados mas para lá caminhariam se a chuva se mantivesse nos próximos dias.
Mas não há queixas daqui. Bons episódios de chuva, alguns pluviosos, outros menos mas muito importantes.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *34,8 mm*. E parece que ficará por aqui.
O céu permanece encoberto e o vento fraco.

*Tactual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## jonas (14 Dez 2017 às 20:29)

Boa noite,
Por cá dia de chuva e um pouco de nevoeiro ate as 16h, depois acalmou e a visibilidade melhorou. O ribeiro no vale perto da minha casa, está com um otimo  caudal.


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2017 às 23:46)

Boas

Ontem foi dia de céu muito nublado e alguma chuva fraca, em especial a partir do fim da tarde, que acumulou *7,6mm *
Hoje ainda mais húmido, com chuva fraca a moderada e *19mm* acumulados. Bem bomJá dá para ver os ribeiros finalmente com caudal de inverno

Neste momento não chove e estão 12ºC. Esta chuva tem sido boa para cortar com o frio noturno, sabe bem sair lá  fora de manhã sem sentir frio No fim de semana o fresco noturno regressa


----------



## VRStation (15 Dez 2017 às 08:14)

Nem


JoaoCodeco disse:


> *154,9 mm? *Sortudo, só eu e que nao tenho sorte!!!


 Nem 1/4 disso por aqui...


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2017 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

*8.2 mm* acumulados durante a a madrugada. 

Neste momento 11.3ºc , vento NW 13 Km/h e 92% HR.

Dezembro segue com *105 mm* acumulados, nada mau para 15 dias, a ver se até ao fim do mês pelo menos se aproxima da média  ( que anda pelos 180 mm)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Dez 2017 às 10:21)

Bom dia,
Ontem a noite " a murrinha" persistia
De momento céu nublado com vento fraco de N- NE
Sigo o mês com *73mm*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Dez 2017 às 10:32)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> O dia de ontem terminou com 7,4 mm de acumulado.
> A madrugada presenteou-nos com mais chuva, por vezes moderada, contínua. E que bem sabia ouvi-la...
> ...




Foi bem regada de Caminha para cima, pois o acumulado foi menor aqui na minha zona!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Dez 2017 às 11:35)

Precipitação acumulada do dia 14-12-17

Percentagem de agua no solo % dia 14-12-17


----------



## qwerl (15 Dez 2017 às 15:08)

Boas
Madrugada de chuva rendeu *10,4mm* em OvarE o mês ultrapassa assim os 100mm pela primeira vez desde Maio, *105,4mm* acumulados no total, nada mau Os camposestão bem encharcados por estes lados, e os rios correm com mais força

Por agora regressa o sol e o vento é moderado, temperatura à volta dos 14ºC


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2017 às 19:43)

Boa noite,

a noite seguem bem fresca com *7.9 ºc *actuais (mínima do dia)

Vento bastante frio de Norte


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2017 às 21:48)

Boa noite.

A noite segue bem fria, com vento fraco de NNO, depois de um dia que começou com chuva pela madrugada e temperatura amena; a tarde já foi fresca, com o sol a brilhar por entre nuvens mas com o vento a soprar de NNO.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de *7,4 mm*.
O *total do mês* é de *197,1 mm*.

É pena valores desta grandeza não terem sido melhor distribuídos pelo território nacional.  Há por aí zonas que permanecem em grande défice hídrico, e a cair a chuva era bom que fosse nesta altura - menos insolação, menor evaporação, logo melhor infiltração nos solos. Haja esperança, que o inverno só agora irá começar. 

*Tactual: 5,3ºC
Hr: 84%
*​


JoaoCodeco disse:


> Foi bem regada de Caminha para cima, pois o acumulado foi menor aqui na minha zona!


Nesse dia de tempestade efectivamente a zona de Caminha e V.N. Cerveira tiveram valores bem altos de precipitação. Juntamente com toda a região interior do Minho, Douro Litoral e parte da Beira Litoral.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2017 às 08:19)

Bom dia, 

como era de prever a temperatura desceu bastante.

Por aqui mínima de *2.2ºc* 

Neste momento 2.6ºc , vento fraco de NE e 96%HR.

Alguma geada muito leve na relva e nas superfícies dos carros


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Dez 2017 às 08:31)

Bom dia,

Manto de nevoeiro sobre o vale do Douro, vento de leste a arrastar para as zonas mais baixas aqui das redondezas.

Temperatura mínima de* 1.0ºC*      Atuais *1,5ºC* e *96%* de Humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Dez 2017 às 11:10)

A mínima ainda desceu aos* 0.9ºC *pelas 9:06h .   Deixo aqui duas fotos desta manhã, nevoeiro gelado a vir de Leste:


----------



## Stinger (16 Dez 2017 às 12:28)

Porra ainda nevoeiro por aqui , as minimas e Maximas devem e deverao serem baixas


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Dez 2017 às 13:42)

Stinger disse:


> Porra ainda nevoeiro por aqui , as minimas e Maximas devem e deverao serem baixas



Por aqui sol e sol e mais sol  mínima de *-1.1°C*


----------



## bmelo (16 Dez 2017 às 14:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A mínima ainda desceu aos* 0.9ºC *pelas 9:06h .   Deixo aqui duas fotos desta manhã, nevoeiro gelado a vir de Leste:



onde é ?


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Dez 2017 às 17:36)

*6°C*


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Dez 2017 às 18:27)

Continua...*4.5°C*


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 19:54)

c0ldPT disse:


> Continua...*4.5°C*


Vais ter uma bela geada.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Dez 2017 às 20:01)

Torto 21 disse:


> Vais ter uma bela geada.



Provável, mas entretanto a descida estagnou devido a uma brisa  Sigo com *2.9ºC *já há algum tempo* *


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Dez 2017 às 23:44)

Com algumas descidas e subidas pelo meio, sigo agora com *1ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Dez 2017 às 08:53)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *3.0ºC* 

Neste momento* 3,8ºC* com vento de ENE *19km/h*. Céu limpo.




bmelo disse:


> onde é ?


Rechousa, VNGaia


----------



## jonas (17 Dez 2017 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
Por céu limpo, vento quase nulo e 0.9°C.
A mínima deve ter andado pelos -1°C.


----------



## VRStation (17 Dez 2017 às 10:19)

TEMPERATURA  
 (Rio Tinto)  
 Semana 50/2017


----------



## guimeixen (17 Dez 2017 às 13:04)

Bom dia,

Alguma fotos do nevoeiro e geada de hoje. Parte da água, em cima de um telhado em frente, congelou.




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Dez 2017 às 13:45)

Boas, mínima de *-2.3°C *
Agora só se está bem ao sol, vento frio ** Esta lestada é um pau de dois bicos, dá para o calor no verão e para o frio no inverno!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Dez 2017 às 17:28)

Boas,

Dia fresco,nem ao sol se aquecia, a máxima por aqui foi de *11,4ºC
*
Agora *9.9ºC* e vento muito fraco de Nordeste.



guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Alguma fotos do nevoeiro e geada de hoje. Parte da água, em cima de um telhado em frente, congelou.
> 
> ...



Excelente foto


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Dez 2017 às 21:08)

Boas, *2°C* mas já esteve nos 1.6°C 
Edit: mal pisquei os olhos e: de novo nos 1.6°C  Amanhã devo fazer um _photoshoot_ oxalá desça bem a mínima


----------



## jonas (17 Dez 2017 às 22:16)

Boa noite,
Por cá espera-me mais uma noite fria, de momento estão 2°C e vento fraco.
O dia foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Dez 2017 às 23:33)

Descida acentuada da temperatura, devido a ligeira rotação do vento.

Sigo com *5.2ºC* e vento Leste *19km/h*. Windchill* 1.7ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Dez 2017 às 23:59)

*-0.1ºC*, consegui entrar nos negativos antes das 0h  Podia ter sido mais cedo se não fosse o vento...


----------



## jonas (18 Dez 2017 às 07:55)

Bom dia,
Estão -0.9°C, céu limpo, vento fraco e geada moderada.
Que frio...


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2017 às 08:15)

Bom dia,

Madrugada com bastante vento, a mínima foi  *2.8ºC.  *Neste momento *3.4ºC* e vento de ENE a *22km/h *com rajadas.  

Temperatura aparente *-2.5ºC *

Windchill *-1.3ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2017 às 18:01)

Boas, -2.5°C de mínima, agora 5.5°C
Nada de fotos, adormeci


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2017 às 19:09)

*4.4ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Dez 2017 às 20:54)

Boa noite! De manha quando sai de casa, a mínima estava nos 3.5 e a humidade relativa do ar nos 82%
Os campos estavam cobertos de geada...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

Boa noite.

Pois claro! O céu permanece limpo ou com discreta nebulosidade alta.
De dia agradável - ao sol, e de noite agasalhável - frio!
As geadas tem sido fracas a moderadas, com 3 noites de negativos (não muito).
Esta noite, se o vento não estragar, deverá voltar a negativar. Para já desce lentamente...

Parece que só após o Natal a chuva deverá regressar ao nosso cantinho. É aproveitar o tempo seco. 

*Tmín: -1,3ºC
Tmáx: 13,8ºC

Tactual: 2,9ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2017 às 13:20)

Boas, mínima de 0.4°C 
Agora segue quente como há muito não sentia, *15°C* "á sombra"


----------



## jonas (19 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

Boa noite,
Dia ameno, com poucas nuvens e fumo das queimadas. Agora está vento fraco e 5.4°C de temperatura.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Dez 2017 às 00:26)

Boa noite! Dia ameno, de momento 9.5ºC e 81% HR, brisa de NE


----------



## cookie (20 Dez 2017 às 21:27)

Hoje manhã fria com 4graus às 7:00. O dia foi agradável mas mal o sol desaparece nota-se logo o arrefecimento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Dez 2017 às 23:55)

*1.8ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (21 Dez 2017 às 01:28)

Boa noite. A temperatura aqui por Aveiro acabou de disparar para os 14ºC na estação do DFis quando o vento rodou para SE.





link http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/legacy/main/current_monitor/cesamet.htm 
35%HR
Na última actualização da estação do IPMA já ia nos 6.3ºC. Que grande disparo!.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2017 às 01:48)

thunderboy disse:


> Boa noite. A temperatura aqui por Aveiro acabou de disparar para os 14ºC na estação do DFis quando o vento rodou para SE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É realmente impressionante!
Os gráficos não enganam ninguém:
Na Gafanha da Nazaré:




Em Aveiro Sul:


----------



## Paelagius (21 Dez 2017 às 02:37)

Boa noite,

Vim até cá, ainda que ensonado, pois acordei com as persianas do quarto a abanar com o vento de leste. Acabo por confirmar o que outros membros também já relataram.

Continuação de uma boa noite e até manhã.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Dez 2017 às 05:37)

Boas,

Por aqui madrugada algo ventosa, sigo com *10.8ºC*

Vento de ENE a *35km/h *com rajadas de *55km/h*


----------



## cookie (21 Dez 2017 às 14:16)

PF digam-me que vai nevar entre o Natal e a passagem de ano...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Dez 2017 às 19:43)

*6ºC*


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2017 às 12:11)

Bom dia,
Enquanto a frente que vem no natal não chegar, resta-nos aproveitar este tempo para estar ao ar livre.
Estes dias tornam-se repetitivos...
Tatual de 12 graus.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Dez 2017 às 21:57)

Boas, *3.1ºC*  O vento fraco está a abrandar tudo...Parece haver também alguma neblina embora no ar haja algum cheiro a queimado. Nevoeiro ou fumo?


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2017 às 23:43)

Boa noite 
Estou na minha terra natal 
Vou passar o natal e ano novo em Gondomar ...
Dados de tempo 
( estação Globaltronics)
..................................     
Temperatura atual de 7,3°C
77° HR 
Pressão a 1035 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Dez 2017 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

Mínima de* 6.9ºC*

Céu limpo, sigo com *10.9ºC* e vento a aumentar de intensidade de Nordeste - ENE.

Rajadas de *43km/h *


----------



## AJCS (23 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Boa noite,

1033 mbar
temp. 9,6ºC
HR 71%

Parece que a noite não vai ser tão fria como nos últimos dias.

Um Feliz Natal para todos.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2017 às 22:49)

Boa noite.

Por cá foi mais um dia de bom tempo (mau!) com frio de madrugada\manhã (com formação de geada) e temperado no início da tarde.
A noite segue fria, notando acentuadas diferenças dentro da nossa zona.

Amanhã já deverá começar a mudança tão esperada. A nebulosidade deverá regressar e chuva no dia 25 virá visitar-nos.
Boas perspectivas, sem dúvida! 

*Tmín: 1,1ºC
Tmáx: 14,9ºC

Tactual: 4,1ºC
Hr: 89%
*​*Desejo a todos vós, família e amigos, um Santo e feliz Natal.*


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2017 às 23:23)

Boa noite 
A reportar de Gondomar ( com a estação metereológica Globaltronics)
Dados :
Temperatura atual de 9,8°C
66% HR 
Pressão a 1032 hPa 
E a estação já apresenta no visor chuva ...

Um santo e feliz Natal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Dez 2017 às 01:33)

Por aqui pelas 0H00 ainda estavam *7ºC*, ventania impressionante pelas entre as 20h-23h


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

Bom dia! Ontem pelo fim da tarde levantou muito vento do quadrante Nordeste, sendo que por volta das 20:00h acalmou.
De momento céu limpo, com vento fraco/moderado do quadrante SUL.~
Feliz Natal para todos.
(A reportar desde o meu corpo de bombeiros)


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 11:36)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 11,7°C
71% HR 
Pressão a 1031 hpa

Dados da estação Globaltronics 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 13:04)

Boas,
Será possível a minha Globaltronics já estar a prever chuva desde ontem noite? 
No norte só chove amanhã 
Será normal?
Comprei a estação Globaltronics esta semana , ainda estou a ambientar me 
Temperatura atual de 13,0°C
Pressão a 1030 hPa 
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (24 Dez 2017 às 13:17)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Será possível a minha Globaltronics já estar a prever chuva desde ontem noite?
> No norte só chove amanhã
> Será normal?
> ...



Bom dia,

Eu sinceramente não confio nos "bonequinhos" das estações meteorológicas, deduzo que o software do controlador que gere a estação apresenta a figura tendo em conta a variação da pressão atmosférica, o que para mim é pouco fiável, desconheço se tem em conta outros parâmetros, para medir a pressão uso um barómetro analógico de fabrico alemão que ontem ao final do dia registava 1033 mbar e neste momento leio 1030 mbar, o sistema frontal em aproximação.

Bom Natal a toda a comunidade do MeteoPT.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 14:02)

AJCS disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Eu sinceramente não confio nos "bonequinhos" das estações meteorológicas, deduzo que o software do controlador que gere a estação apresenta a figura tendo em conta a variação da pressão atmosférica, o que para mim é pouco fiável, desconheço se tem em conta outros parâmetros, para medir a pressão uso um barómetro analógico de fabrico alemão que ontem ao final do dia registava 1033 mbar e neste momento leio 1030 mbar, o sistema frontal em aproximação.
> 
> Bom Natal a toda a comunidade do MeteoPT.


Aqui estão os dados atuais da minha estação Globaltronics 
Está a prever  chuva e pressão a 1029 hPa 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (24 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui estão os dados atuais da minha estação Globaltronics
> Está a prever  chuva e pressão a 1029 hPa
> 
> 
> ...



Deve ser mesmo isso, já está a registar a descida da pressão e apresenta o símbolo de chuva.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2017 às 15:36)

Boa tarde! Incendio florestal no concelho vizinho, consigo visualizar do meu CB
A foto sai desfocada, é um pouco longe...


----------



## AJCS (24 Dez 2017 às 15:56)

O MeteoAlarm já emitiu um aviso de chuva forte para amanhã.
A pressão tem baixado ao longo do dia, neste momento 1029 mbar.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Dez 2017 às 16:13)

Pelas 15h30 estavam 16°C no porto de Leixões.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 16:16)

Minha estação Globaltronics 
Acusa chuva nas próximas horas 
Pressão a baixar 
1029 hPa 
Temperatura atual de 15,2
Já se avista nuvens no horizonte vindas do mar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 17:42)

Fotos final do dia ...
(Estação Globaltronics )
10,5°C atual 
71% HR 
Pressão a 1028 hPa 
.....................

Feliz natal !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (24 Dez 2017 às 20:29)

TEMPERATURA  
 (Rio Tinto)  
 Semana 51/2017


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 01:42)

Boa noite 
Segundo a minha estação Globaltronics 
Temperatura atual de 7,2°C
Pressão a 1025 hPa
 80% HR 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Feliz natal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Dez 2017 às 02:18)

Boa noite! Céu nublado, vento começa a puxar de SW
Continuação de boas festas


----------



## jonas (25 Dez 2017 às 08:49)

Bom dia de natal!
Por cá céu nublado, vento fraco e 6.5°C.


----------



## AJCS (25 Dez 2017 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

O céu apresenta-se muito carregado
1024 mbar
9,3ºC
HR 81%


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 10:11)

Bom dia
(Dados da Globaltronics) 
Céu muito nublado 
Temperatura atual de 11,3°C
81% HR 
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
A chuva deverá começar perto da hora de almoço 

Feliz natal ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Dez 2017 às 10:34)

Boas,
Céu nublado, temperatura atual de *11.5ºC *

Vento de Sul / SSW a *22km/h *com rajadas de *45km/h* , pronuncio que a chuva está para chegar ..


----------



## AJCS (25 Dez 2017 às 11:25)

Em aproximação

A pressão baixou para 1021 mbar


----------



## Snifa (25 Dez 2017 às 11:42)

Bom dia,

bem visível a frente ao largo, ainda a mais de 100 km da costa:






Sigo com 12.5ºc , vento moderado com rajadas de S/SSW.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 12:40)

Boas,
Feliz natal 
.................
Dados da estação Globaltronics
........
Temperatura atual de 12,9°C
79% HR 
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
Céu muito nublado 
.......

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 14:44)

Boa tarde ,
(Globaltronics )
............
Já chove por Gondomar 
Temperatura atual de 12,4°C
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
84% HR 
............
Feliz natal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2017 às 14:52)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> (Globaltronics )
> ............
> Já chove por Gondomar
> ...


Boa tarde onde adquiriu essa estação?
Obg

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 14:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa tarde onde adquiriu essa estação?
> Obg
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Adquiri no Aldi , por 19,99 euros 
Estou satisfeito pela eficácia da estação...
Aqui em Gondomar dá para eu acompanhar a metereologia ...
Em Monchique tenho a Netatmo ( essa já online no weatherunderground ) 
Feliz natal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2017 às 15:12)

Obrigado

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (25 Dez 2017 às 15:37)

chuva torrencial durante 3 minutos tenho a estrada toda alagada parece uma piscina


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Dez 2017 às 15:48)

joselamego disse:


> Adquiri no Aldi , por 19,99 euros
> Estou satisfeito pela eficácia da estação...
> Aqui em Gondomar dá para eu acompanhar a metereologia ...
> Em Monchique tenho a Netatmo ( essa já online no weatherunderground )
> ...



Boa tarde sabe se de momento ainda existe esse estação á venda ou algo do gênero na mesma loja (lidl suponho)?


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Dez 2017 às 16:05)

Chuva forte neste momento acompanhada de bastante vento 
Sigo com *5.6mm* e rajadas de *66km/h SSW *


----------



## Snifa (25 Dez 2017 às 16:08)

Boas, 

por aqui a parte mais activa da frente já passou, deixou *9 mm *acumulados 

Neste momento 12.3ºc , vento moderado de WSW e 96% HR.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 16:11)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa tarde sabe se de momento ainda existe esse estação á venda ou algo do gênero na mesma loja (lidl suponho)?


Comprei na quarta no Aldi de Fátima( quando vinha viagem para o norte) era a última na loja.
Mas se houver mais, só mesmo no Aldi...O Lidl não vende a Globaltronics 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 16:14)

Boas,
(Globaltronics) 
Céu nublado 
Chuva moderada 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
95% HR 
12,2°C 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 17:55)

Boas,
( Globaltronics )
Já não chove 
Céu ao final do dia 
Temperatura atual de 11,4°C
90% HR 
Pressão a 1019 hPa 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Dez 2017 às 18:35)

Boa noite.

Espero que todos estejam a ter um Feliz Natal. 

Por cá a chuva começou a cair perto do meio dia, fraca (ainda que tenha chuviscado ao longo de toda a manhã) intensificando-se no início da tarde. Pelas 15h (aprox.) caiu moderada, ocasionalmente forte.
Pelas 17h já não chovia.
O céu está parcialmente nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de ONO - depois de ter soprado moderado, com rajadas, de SO, do início até meio da tarde.
O *acumulado* está nos *14,7 mm*.
Salvo alguma surpresa, atendendo ao satélite IR, não se observa nada que possa aumentar este acumulado.
A depressão que nos afectará amanhã ainda se encontra muito longe, para NO.
O que se observa no satélite actual é o cavamento da depressão "Bruno", potencial ciclogénese explosiva, a norte da Península Ibérica.

Não os canso mais...Votos de continuação de Boas festas!


----------



## qwerl (25 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

Boa noite

A frente deste dia de Natal rendeu *12,7mm*, em Ovar. Foi uma frente de curta duração, cerca de 2 horas, com chuva moderada com um curto período forte.

Neste momento o vento é fraco depois de ter soprado moderado a forte ao início da tarde, e o céu está parcialmente nublado


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Dez 2017 às 21:55)

Boa noite! O acumulado até as 21h estava nos 8mm.
O aviso amarelo era desnecessário, chuva coisa pouca. 
Passamos ao regime de aguaceiros.
Na Galiza foi bem mais animado - Penedo do Galo 113.2km/h; Punta Candieira 112.3 km/h; Lira 110.4 km/h; Lardeira 103.5km/h.
Na precipitação Fontecada 35,6; Paramos 27,2; Castrove 24,3; Cabo Udra 23,6
EDIT: Aviso amarelo referia-me ao dia 25, nem tinha reparado que o IPMA lançou novos alertas


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Dez 2017 às 22:37)

Um bocado exagerado?! Penso eu

Céu pouco nublado, pasmaceira!


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 22:50)

Boa noite,
(Dados Globaltronics)
Temperatura atual de 8,8°C
88% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
Céu parcialmente nublado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
chove com intensidade 

Está frio com 8.5ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 09:17)

Bom dia 
(Globaltronics) 
Está a chover 
Temperatura atual de 8,3°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
Céu nublado e chuva moderada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (26 Dez 2017 às 09:18)

Bom dia,
Sigo com 5,2ºC, manhã bastante cinzenta, 0.5mm acumulados.


----------



## karkov (26 Dez 2017 às 10:12)

Por Guimarães cidade, por volta das 9 da manhã, o carro marcava 4° enquanto chovia...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 10:43)

Escuridão para Oeste e SW.

Vem lá mais carga 

EDIT: já chove bem


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi fresca e com bancos de nevoeiro pouco denso nos vales da região.
Agora pela manhã vai chovendo de forma intermitente, fraco, ocasionalmente moderado.
O vento tem soprado fraco.
O *acumulado* é de *2,0 mm*.
O *total acumulado* do mês é agora de *213,8 mm*. Nada mau! 

As previsões de médio-longo prazo apontavam para um dezembro acima da média na nossa região. O mais provável é assim acontecer. E a confiar nessas previsões o janeiro será tendencialmente seco regressando o fevereiro com precipitação acima da média.
Será?! 

*Tmín: 3,0ºC

Tactual: 7,7ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## jonas (26 Dez 2017 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Por cá choveu bem ontem. Agora registo períodos de chuva e vento fraco.
Tatual:8.2°C.


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 11:34)

Chove bem e com gotas grossas neste momento


----------



## martinus (26 Dez 2017 às 11:41)

O General Inverno ainda há pouco chegou e já exibe as suas medalhas: chuva contínua, frio, muita humidade, nevoeiro nos vales, névoa nos outeiros, tempestade no mar.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 11:43)

Boas,
Em Gondomar esta fresco 
Continua a chuva moderada e certinha 
Temperatura atual de 10,2°C
Não sei os acumulados porque a minha estação Globaltronics não tem pluviômetro 
95% HR 
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
( Dados da estação Globaltronics) 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (26 Dez 2017 às 11:50)

Bom dia,

Chove continuamente.
1020 mbar
9,4ºC
HR 96%

Se as previsões se confirmarem a PA vai ser sempre a descer.


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 11:52)

Chuvada monumental, até faz "fumo" 

acumulado disparou para os *10.2 mm* em pouco tempo 

Intensidade actual *89.2 mm/h*


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 12:08)

Snifa disse:


> Chuvada monumental, até faz "fumo"
> 
> acumulado disparou para os *10.2 mm* em pouco tempo
> 
> Intensidade actual *89.2 mm/h*



Uma pequena amostra em vídeo (e não apanhei a parte mais intensa).

Que bem que sabe ouvir a chuva a cair.


----------



## AJCS (26 Dez 2017 às 12:24)

Está previsto agravamento a partir das 15.00h
A pressão já baixou para 1019 mbar em pouco tempo


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 14:39)

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade.

Neste momento chove moderadamente, sigo com *12 mm* acumulados 

11.3ºc actuais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Dez 2017 às 15:12)

Chove moderado, com vento a mistura
Já tinha saudades de uma tarde assim!
Temp. 12.2
Humidade relativa 90%


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 15:15)

Boas, 
Continua a chuva 
11,5°C
91% HR 
Uma boa tarde de inverno 
( Dados Globaltronics)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 16:23)

Chove bem e certinho, *16 mm *acumulados 

11.8ºc actuais.

*130 mm* este mês


----------



## qwerl (26 Dez 2017 às 16:36)

Boas

Dia de autêntico inverno, com aguaceiros fortes durante a manhã e chuva moderada e persistente durante a tarde, acompanhada de vento moderado a forte

A estação de Ovar leva já *14,7mm* acumulados


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Dez 2017 às 16:45)

Como já relatado por alguns, vento e chuva a aumentar de intensidade nos últimos minutos de forma exponencial!


----------



## dopedagain (26 Dez 2017 às 17:13)

Chove com bastante intensidade já à várias horas. 26mm acumulados. Dentro de nada no pós frontal neve nas terras altas!


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 17:29)

Chove bem e de forma contínua, *20.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2017 às 17:37)

Bom fim de tarde.

Para muitos este dia está a ser em cheio. Com tempo livre para apreciar um bom dia invernal, com lareira\aquecimento ligado, vento a uivar e a chuva a bater na janela - aqui está a ser assim...
O vento sopra agora moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.
A chuva cai moderada.
O *acumulado* está nos *29,5 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,1ºC
POrvalho: 11ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 17:42)

Por aqui é chuva e vento constantes, as gotas até esvoaçam com as rajadas, resumindo, um dia de Inverno "à Litoral Norte"

Há pouco:


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 18:08)

Boas, 
Aqui toda a tarde chuva , vento 
Um dia de inverno à Douro litoral 
Temperatura atual de 12,2°C 
95% HR 
Pressão a baixar 
1014 hPa 
Céu muito nublado e chuva moderada , com rajadas de vento 
( Dados Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Dez 2017 às 18:34)

*12.2°C* a subir lentamente. Tem chovido e ventado muito!


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Dez 2017 às 18:48)

Boas,

autêntico dia de inverno por aqui, com chuva e vento forte. 


Neste momento acabo de ficar sem luz, está tudo às escuras lá fora.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 18:51)

Instalei uma APP pluviômetro no meu smartphone para acompanhar o acumulado de chuva aqui em Gondomar , uma vez que a minha ( estação Globaltronics não tem pluviômetro , apenas sensor interno, externo, pressão atmosférica, fases da lua, humidade relativa exterior e interior , previsão de tempo) 
Envio os acumulados que a APP está a dar até agora 
.........................
Temperatura atual de 12,4°C
Pressão a 1013 hPa 
95% HR 
Chuva moderada 

( Dados Globaltronics ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Dez 2017 às 19:01)

joselamego disse:


> Instalei uma APP pluviômetro no meu smartphone para acompanhar o acumulado de chuva aqui em Gondomar , uma vez que a minha ( estação Globaltronics não tem pluviômetro , apenas sensor interno, externo, pressão atmosférica, fases da lua, humidade relativa exterior e interior , previsão de tempo)
> Envio os acumulados que a APP está a dar até agora
> .........................
> Temperatura atual de 12,4°C
> ...



De onde vêm os dados?


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 19:05)

c0ldPT disse:


> De onde vêm os dados?


O pluviômetro instalei uma APP do playstore , se chama Pluviômetro 
Os restantes dados é da estação metereológica, da minha Globaltronics 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (26 Dez 2017 às 19:12)

Neste momento chuva e vento forte.

PA baixou para 1010 mbar


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 19:14)

*25.2 mm* acumulados por aqui, o vento assobia nas janelas.


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Dez 2017 às 19:28)

joselamego disse:


> O pluviômetro instalei uma APP do playstore , se chama Pluviômetro
> Os restantes dados é da estação metereológica, da minha Globaltronics
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Como uma app conta o acumulado?


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 19:37)

c0ldPT disse:


> Como uma app conta o acumulado?


Não conta , faz previsão para a localização ... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Dez 2017 às 19:52)

Acalmia de momento, sem chuva!
Entre ontem e hoje acumulei 29mm
Mais logo actualizo dados


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2017 às 20:02)

Boa noite.

Acalmou a chuva mas não o vento que sopra moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
O *acumulado* está nos *43,2 mm*.
Com isto já sigo com *255 mm* no *total acumulado do mês*. Estava difícil quebrar os meses secos...

*Tactual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## clone (26 Dez 2017 às 20:04)

essa estação da aldi  está disponível nas lojas a norte?


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 20:07)

Por aqui vai chovendo mais fraco, sigo com *26.8 mm* acumulados 

O mês segue agora com *140,8 mm*, finalmente uma acumulação decente para um mês, e ainda não acabou, pode ser que fique na média (ou lá perto) até ao fim do ano.

13.3ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 20:10)

clone disse:


> essa estação da aldi  está disponível nas lojas a norte?


Não sei, eu comprei no Aldi de Fátima ( era o último )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2017 às 20:15)

joselamego disse:


> Não sei, eu comprei no Aldi de Fátima ( era o último )
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Seu malandro lá se foi a minha possibilidade!


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 20:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Seu malandro lá se foi a minha possibilidade!


Inocente 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Dez 2017 às 20:44)

joselamego disse:


> Não conta , faz previsão para a localização ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Agora faz algum sentido


----------



## CptRena (26 Dez 2017 às 21:05)

Que bela carga de água por aqui


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Dez 2017 às 21:15)

Apagão geral em Espinho. Tudo às escuras, consequencia do temporal na zona de Aveiro, muita chuva

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Dez 2017 às 21:36)

Por agora reina o vento! 
Temperatura nos 14ºC 
HRelativa 88%
Entre ontem e hoje acumulei cerca de *36mm *


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2017 às 21:44)

A EMA de Aveiro (Universidade) acumulou *21,8 mm* entre as 20h e as 21h.


----------



## criz0r (26 Dez 2017 às 21:55)

Conhecendo eu a Serra da Freita, imagino que neste momento deve ter centenas de cascatas tal não foi a rega. Vai agora a todo o vapor para a Estrela.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Dez 2017 às 22:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> A EMA de Aveiro (Universidade) acumulou *21,8 mm* entre as 20h e as 21h.


Aveiro o distrito mais afectado até ao momento! http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/default.aspx?cID=17


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2017 às 22:35)

Por cá está tudo relativamente mais calmo, excepto o vento que continua a soprar moderado.
O acumulado está nos 44,2 mm.
Ainda não se nota o pós-frontal; a temperatura ainda está estagnada e os aguaceiros não entraram.
Mais uma hora, talvez, até chegar...

Para amanhã teremos novo "round" de chuva. Esse novo episódio parece-me do tipo estratiforme pelo que, sendo persistente, levará a acumulados generosos nalgumas zonas. Esperemos que seja democrático, principalmente nas zonas mais a sul e interior.
*
Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

Volta a chuva, moderada e acompanhada de vento! 
O pós frontal deve estar para entrar... 
T- 13.4
HR- 80%
Vento moderado de NO


----------



## jonas (26 Dez 2017 às 22:52)

Por cá agora não chove, o vento esta moderado com rajadas.


----------



## supercell (26 Dez 2017 às 22:54)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Aveiro o distrito mais afectado até ao momento! http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/default.aspx?cID=17



Realmente tem sempre chovido bastante e na última chuvada choveu torrencialmente e formaram-se bastantes lençois de água.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 22:59)

Boas, 
Aqui em Gondomar para já não chove 
Temperatura atual de 13,4°C
Acumulado hoje na foto da APP do pluviômetro ( 19,9 mm) 
1011 hPa 
89% HR
( Dados Globaltronics) 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (26 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

Por ponte de Lima já vamos com 42mm hoje. neste mês já ultrapassamos os 230mm


----------



## guimeixen (26 Dez 2017 às 23:24)

Boa noite,

Que ventania e chuva torrencial à passagem da frente fria!


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

Radar com a frente bem delineada a NW, grande ventania por aqui neste momento.


Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Dez 2017 às 23:34)

Bem mas o que vem aí no radar


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 23:42)

Recomeça a chover 
Vento agora 
14,0 °C 
Pressão a 1011 hPa 
91% HR 
( Dados Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2017 às 23:43)

Snifa disse:


> Radar com a frente bem delineada a NW, grande ventania por aqui neste momento.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk





c0ldPT disse:


> Bem mas o que vem aí no radar


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 23:44)

Chove torrencialmente

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (26 Dez 2017 às 23:46)

Chove torrencialmente batida a rajadas de vento fortes por Gondomar


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 23:47)

Grande dilúvio, 34.8 mm e a subir 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 23:47)

Dilúvio  torrencial ! 
Jesus !



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Dez 2017 às 23:48)

Chove muito com bastante vento, mas nada como parecia o radar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Dez 2017 às 23:54)

Chove torrencialmente com vento a acompanhar, linha interessante no rada


Rotação do vento para WNW com rajadas, começa a descida da temperatura


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Dez 2017 às 23:55)

Começou agora a chuva forte. pessoal já está em espinho


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 23:56)

Além da chuva forte estão rajadas vento , só se está bem dentro de casa
A temperatura já está em descida , sinal do pós-frontal 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Dez 2017 às 23:58)

Passamos ao regime de aguaceiros, parou de chover a 5 minutos...
T- 12.1ºC
Hrelativa- 85%
Vento de NO


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Dez 2017 às 00:00)

joselamego disse:


> Além da chuva forte estão rajadas vento , só se está bem dentro de casa
> A temperatura já está em descida , sinal do pós-frontal
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Sim, já estamos no pós frontal, já se nota na temperatura sentida...
Haver se durante a noite somos brindados com mais precipitação e uma trovoada para animar...
Reina a calma novamente


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Sim, já estamos no pós frontal, já se nota na temperatura sentida...
> Haver se durante a noite somos brindados com mais precipitação e uma trovoada para animar...
> Reina a calma novamente


Aqui continua chuva forte e rajadas vento 
Temperatura em 12,3°C
90% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (27 Dez 2017 às 00:02)

Chegaram aqui as rajadas fortes


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Dez 2017 às 00:06)

Aqui esta a levantar vento moderado de NO


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

Aqui agora acalmou o vento e chuva fraca 
11,2°C 
94% HR 
( Dados Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Dez 2017 às 00:21)

Imagem satelite SAT24 das 00:10


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2017 às 00:40)

*10.6ºC *

Arrefeceu bem com a passagem da frente fria, agora há pouco um bom aguaceiro já do pós-frontal.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2017 às 03:31)

Aguaceiro pesado!


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2017 às 08:43)

Bom dia,
*37 mm* acumulados durante o dia de ontem. 

Hoje sigo com* 2 mm* até ao momento, caiu há pouco um aguaceiro curto mas intenso.

Mais fresco com 10.2ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 09:13)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Choveu durante a noite 
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C 
82% HR 
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
(Dados Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2017 às 10:21)

Rajada de *113,8km/h* na estação Caxinas, Vila do Conde , hoje por volta das 3h da madrugada.

Alguém consegue ter acesso a imagem radar dinâmico da altura ?


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2017 às 10:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajada de *113,8km/h* na estação Caxinas, Vila do Conde , hoje por volta das 3h da madrugada.
> 
> Alguém consegue ter acesso a imagem radar dinâmico da altura ?



Tenho a aplicação Rain Viewer no telemóvel, mas não a versão paga, que daria acesso ás imagens de radar dinâmico nas últimas 24 horas..no entanto, consultando o radar não dinâmico do IPMA ( aparentemente) não se vislumbra nada de significativo por essa hora.. o mais intenso ocorreu com aquela linha de chuva muito forte, pouco antes da meia noite...


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 10:31)

Céu com muitas abertas 
Temperatura atual de 11,6°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2017 às 10:40)

Snifa disse:


> Tenho a aplicação Rain Viewer no telemóvel, mas não a versão paga, que daria acesso ás imagens de radar dinâmico nas últimas 24 horas..no entanto, consultando o radar não dinâmico do IPMA ( aparentemente) não se vislumbra nada de significativo por essa hora.. o mais intenso ocorreu com aquela linha de chuva muito forte, pouco antes da meia noite...


Na verdade por essa hora passou lá um aguaceiro muito localizado que depois passou por aqui! Confirmo rajadas de vento forte e chuva muito pesada á sua passagem, eco vermelho no radar.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2017 às 10:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajada de *113,8km/h* na estação Caxinas, Vila do Conde , hoje por volta das 3h da madrugada.
> 
> Alguém consegue ter acesso a imagem radar dinâmico da altura ?



Imagem do radar dinâmico às 3h com um aguaceiro a passar por lá:


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 12:15)

Céu a ficar nublado, sinal de chuva para próximas horas 
Temperatura atual de 12,5°C
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
74% HR 

















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 12:47)

Aguaceiros , não contava agora 
Pensava que era só de tarde
Apanhou me desprevenido 
Tive que ir a correr apanhar a roupa estendida no terraço 
Temperatura atual de 12,3°C
86% HR 
(Dados da Globaltronics)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2017 às 12:57)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte. Muito bom evento aqui, mesmo. E continuará até ao Ano Novo espero 
Edit: Já com sol! Adoro estes dias de pós-frontal


----------



## rokleon (27 Dez 2017 às 14:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte. Muito bom evento aqui, mesmo. E continuará até ao Ano Novo espero
> Edit: Já com sol! Adoro estes dias de pós-frontal


Aqui também por 2 minutos, há cerca de 15 minutos


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2017 às 14:20)

rokleon disse:


> Aqui também por 2 minutos, há cerca de 15 minutos



Por aqui mais um agora! 10 graus


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Dez 2017 às 15:20)

Boa tarde! De manha quando sai de casa estavam 11.2ºC e a humidade relativa nos 77%, com vento fraco de NO
De momento sem chuva...
O mar esta um pouco "bravo"
A reportar do meu corpo de bombeiros...


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 15:53)

Boas,
O céu ameaça chuva , deve começar em breve 
Temperatura atual de 11,9°C
73% HR 
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
(Dados da Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Dez 2017 às 16:24)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> O céu ameaça chuva , deve começar em breve
> Temperatura atual de 11,9°C
> 73% HR
> ...



Começou a chover agora...


----------



## clone (27 Dez 2017 às 16:30)

Pronto, lá consegui comprar uma da Globaltronics.


----------



## João45 (27 Dez 2017 às 16:34)

Boas pessoal.

O bruno ainda volta?

Como estão as previsões para hoje e para os próximos dias? 

Tenho umas viagens planeadas de "trabalho" para fazer!

Obrigado pelas respostas desde já.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 16:35)

clone disse:


> Pronto, lá consegui comprar uma da Globaltronics.


Dá o teu feedback depois 
Pode ser?
Aqui já chuvisca 
11,8°C
79% HR 
(Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Dez 2017 às 16:36)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> O céu ameaça chuva , deve começar em breve
> Temperatura atual de 11,9°C
> 73% HR
> ...



Começou a chover agora...


----------



## clone (27 Dez 2017 às 16:38)

joselamego disse:


> Dá o teu feedback depois
> Pode ser?
> Aqui já chuvisca
> 11,8°C
> ...


Claro que sim. Daqui a uma semana procedo à sua montagem quando estiver na base


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 16:40)

João45 disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> O bruno ainda volta?
> 
> ...


Boas,
No litoral norte 
Os dias com mais chuva irão ser :
Quinta, domingo, segunda ....

Depois no dia 2 janeiro poderá voltar o AA ( mais ainda é prematuro dizer)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João45 (27 Dez 2017 às 17:32)

Caro amigo Lamego, desculpa a ignorância mas o que é o AA? Que não seja o André Almeida por amor de deus. ;-)
E, já agora, onde obtiveste essas informações todas? Na foto já transpiras inteligência, mas tanta wow. 
Muito obrigado mesmo pela ajuda, irei Sexta então fazer a "reportagem".


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2017 às 18:24)

*10.0°C*, chove fraco.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 18:28)

João45 disse:


> Caro amigo Lamego, desculpa a ignorância mas o que é o AA? Que não seja o André Almeida por amor de deus. ;-)
> E, já agora, onde obtiveste essas informações todas? Na foto já transpiras inteligência, mas tanta wow.
> Muito obrigado mesmo pela ajuda, irei Sexta então fazer a "reportagem".


O AA é o Anticiclone ( bom tempo) 
As informações obtenho através das minhas estações e APP que tenho.no tlm ...
Também vejo nas previsões do Instituto de metereologia e no modelos de previsão .....

10,8°C atuais 
92% HR 
Chuva fraca 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2017 às 18:32)

João45 disse:


> Caro amigo Lamego, desculpa a ignorância mas o que é o AA? Que não seja o André Almeida por amor de deus. ;-)
> E, já agora, onde obtiveste essas informações todas? Na foto já transpiras inteligência, mas tanta wow.
> Muito obrigado mesmo pela ajuda, irei Sexta então fazer a "reportagem".


AA = Anticiclone dos Açores...


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 18:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> AA = Anticiclone dos Açores...


Sim Luís, obrigado pelo reparo !
Esqueci me de dizer A. dos Açores 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João45 (27 Dez 2017 às 18:44)

Não querendo chatear, já haverá ideia se teremos um próximo ano mais chuvoso que este?
Obrigado pelas respostas do AA, continuo sem perceber o que é. mas o que conta é a intenção como dizia antigamente a minha irmã mais nova.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2017 às 19:47)

Boa noite.

Dia de chuva\chuviscos intermitentes.
Agora ao cair da noite a chuva ficou mais persistente mas fraca - pensei que fosse aumentar de intensidade e persistência mas para já é poucochinha...
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *11,7 mm*.
Está fresco mas suportável.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2017 às 20:16)

Boa noite,

chuva persistente por aqui há já algumas horas, o acumulado está nos *10.8 mm* e vai subindo gradualmente. 

Está fresco, 9.9 ºc actuais.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2017 às 21:15)

*9.6°C*, chove certinho!


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2017 às 21:18)

Por aqui também chuva certinha, *13 mm* acumulados 

9.8ºc actuais.


----------



## bmelo (27 Dez 2017 às 21:20)

João45 disse:


> Não querendo chatear, já haverá ideia se teremos um próximo ano mais chuvoso que este?
> Obrigado pelas respostas do AA, continuo sem perceber o que é. mas o que conta é a intenção como dizia antigamente a minha irmã mais nova.



muito sucitamente, o Anticicone dos Açores é uma espécie de "manto protetor" de bom tempo


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2017 às 21:23)

Boa noite.

A chuva está agora mais persistente, ainda que seja fraca.
O *acumulado* subiu para os *17 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Continuação de boa semana festiva.*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Dez 2017 às 21:34)

Desde as 16.30 até a pouco menos de 10 minutos, chuva persistente... 
De momento parou... 
Deve de haver bons acumulados nas zonas de montanha...


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 21:37)

Boa noite ,
Por Gondomar continua a chuva fraca e certinha 
Temperatura atual de 10,3°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1015 hPa 
(Dados da Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (27 Dez 2017 às 22:45)

Boas

Durante a noite ainda caíram um ou outro aguaceiro.
O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado mas rapidamente encobriu, e desde as 16h que chove moderadamente sem parar. O acumulado em Ovar é agora de *25,3mm
*
Neste momento apesar de não se ver no radar chove bastante

O mês já alcançou a média com *169,4mm* e mais alguns bons mm's deverão cair até ao fim do ano... Bem bom**


----------



## João45 (27 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

Um aparte, já aconteceu a algum de vocês ser arrastado pelas ondas na Foz? A uns anos atrás que susto que lá apanhei...será que teremos algo desse nível proximamente?


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 23:23)

João45 disse:


> Um aparte, já aconteceu a algum de vocês ser arrastado pelas ondas na Foz? A uns anos atrás que susto que lá apanhei...será que teremos algo desse nível proximamente?


Ainda não se sabe se vamos ter ventos e ondas dessa ordem ou nível 
Teremos que esperar pelo início do ano e próximos meses ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2017 às 23:40)

Continua a chuva persistente, sigo com 16.6 mm acumulados

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 23:54)

Boas,
Continua a chuva certinha 
Acumulados de hoje ( 22,1 mm)
Temperatura atual de 13,1°C , ou seja subiu ...
95% HR 
Pressão a 1015 hPa 
( Dados da Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2017 às 08:37)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *17 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *3.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

13.8ºc actuais, vento W 12Km/h, 98% HR.

Nevoeiro fechado e chuva persistente


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2017 às 08:42)

Chove mais intenso agora, intensidade actual *7.6 mm/h*.

*3.6 mm.*

Nevoeiro muito fechado, mal se vê a 30 metros..


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia 
Continua a chuva fraca 
Temperatura atual de 13,6°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1015 hPa 
(Dados Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2017 às 11:21)

Bom dia.

A madrugada teve períodos de chuva fraca\chuviscos.
Agora de manhã a chuva tem sido mais persistente e aumentou a sua intensidade para fraca a moderada.
Ontem terminei o dia com *19,1 mm* de precipitação.
O *acumulado *de hoje está nos *14,7 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de OSO.
A temperatura está relativamente amena - com a elevada humidade parece mais alta.

*Tactual: 13,8ºC
POrvalho: 13,0ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

Boas,
Chuva fraca e persistente 
Humidade alta , nos 95% HR 
Pressão a 1016 hPa 
Acumulado desde meia noite de 15,4 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,0°C
(Dados da estação Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Dez 2017 às 11:33)

Esta chuva não  pára  ...já chateia!
14°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2017 às 11:51)

E continua esta chuva, sigo com *5.2 mm* acumulados. 

Vento por vezes com rajadas de Oeste e 14.0ºc actuais.

O mês segue com *173,2 mm *até ao momento


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2017 às 12:17)

Bom dia

Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada persistente e nevoeiro, *8,4mm* acumulados em Ovar


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 12:19)

Por Gondomar 
Chuva contínua, persistente 
Ora fraca ou moderada 
Vai entrando na terra 
Temperatura atual de 13,9°C
95% HR 
(Dados da estação Globaltronics )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (28 Dez 2017 às 14:05)

Aguaceiros fracos continuos há já algum tempo, vento moderado e nevoeiro.
Aqui o castelo de SMF, a cerca de 500 m do local* da foto, tapado. Foto há cerca de 25 min






*


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 14:29)

Por Gondomar já não chove 
Céu nublado 
14,5°C
94% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 17:04)

Céu com abertas 
14,0°C atuais 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
96% HR 
(Dados da Globaltronics)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (28 Dez 2017 às 17:33)

rokleon disse:


> Aguaceiros fracos continuos há já algum tempo, vento moderado e nevoeiro.
> Aqui o castelo de SMF, a cerca de 500 m do local* da foto, tapado. Foto há cerca de 25 min
> 
> 
> ...


*** Chuviscos, perdão


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2017 às 22:47)

Boa noite! Ontem tive chuva fraca a moderada e hoje de manha continuava  
Ontem e hoje acumulei *21mm *
Hoje durante a tarde sem chuva com abertas e com muita humidade
De momento sem chuva com uma temperatura *13.0ºC* e uma humidade relativa de *92%*
Sem vento


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2017 às 22:59)

Boa noite

Durante a tarde não choveu, apenas nevoeiro, com algumas abertas e bastante humidade
O acumulado ficou nos *8,4mm* em Ovar

Neste momento tudo calmo com *12,6ºC* e algum nevoeiro, vento praticamente nulo


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2017 às 23:03)

Começou a chuviscar, venha ela de novo!


----------



## martinus (28 Dez 2017 às 23:13)

E sabem que mais? Já há umas valentes horas que não chove! Até estou a tentar aproveitar para desenferrujar um bocado. Aquecedor ligado e nada de bebidas espirituosas.


----------



## jonas (28 Dez 2017 às 23:25)

Boa noite,
Dia de chuva fraca, que parou pelas 16h, desde aì que não chove.
Vento fraco.


----------



## martinus (29 Dez 2017 às 00:39)

Já há uma meia hora que estou a ouvir os pingos da cobertura da chaminé a caírem nas telhas portanto, tudo voltou ao normal.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Dez 2017 às 00:51)

Chove bem


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 07:54)

Bom dia 
Chove 
Temperatura atual de 14,0°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
(Dados Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2017 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

nevoeiro fechado, chuva persistente, sigo com* 6.2 mm* acumulados ( *7 mm* ontem) 

14.4ºc actuais.


----------



## cepp1 (29 Dez 2017 às 09:36)

Em V.N.Cerveira 60mm no dia 26!!! Ah grande


----------



## cepp1 (29 Dez 2017 às 09:38)

Agora no Norte a chuva continua e continua e não tem fim a vista!! Para já melhor Inverno era impossível na região!!


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 09:42)

Por gondomar chuva , nevoeiro cerrado , humidade alta...
Temperatura atual de 15°C 
96% hr 
(Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (29 Dez 2017 às 10:57)

Boas,
Por aqui chuva fraca e vento fraco, dia idêntico ao de ontem.
Tatual:15.3°C.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2017 às 11:48)

Chove bem, *8.6 mm* acumulados .


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2017 às 13:29)

Chuva por vezes moderada, sigo com *10.6 mm* acumulados. 

14.5ºc actuais.


----------



## João45 (29 Dez 2017 às 15:29)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Obtive a informação que dia 31 uma perturbação mais robusta deverá voltar a trazer chuva mais consistente e generalizada. Alguém pode confirmar estes dados chocantes?


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2017 às 15:29)

Boa tarde.

Desculpem lá mas o tempo anda avariado!
Só chove! E chove! E chove!

Não, não estou triste...
Era disto que precisávamos. Muita chuva, principalmente como a que tem caído nos últimos dias.
Chuva fraca, contínua, que se vai infiltrando lentamente nos solos, abastecendo os aquíferos do sub-solo.
Mesmo em zonas mais interiores e a sul a chuva tem caído regular - esperemos que mais caia no sul para encher as barragens. Uns episódios mais pluviosos serão necessários, é certo, mas o que temos não é de menosprezar.

Dito isto, sigo com períodos de chuva fraca, cujo resultado são os *27,4 mm* de *acumulado*.
Isto a somar aos *15,7 mm* que acumulei ontem
E o *total do mês de dezembro* a subir para uns bem expressivos *323,3 mm*.
O vento vai soprando fraco de *OSO*.

*Tactual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 95%
*​


João45 disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal.
> Obtive a informação que dia 31 uma perturbação mais robusta deverá voltar a trazer chuva mais consistente e generalizada. *Alguém pode confirmar estes dados chocantes?*


Boa tarde João.
Esse tipo de afirmações bombásticas não se coadunam com as previsões que estão feitas.
Não há perturbação robusta, não há nada de chocante.
O que há é apenas isto (IPMA):
..."prevê-se a ocorrência de *períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco* nas regiões Norte e Centro, *tornando-se moderada a partir do início da tarde* e estendendo-se à região Sul, passando gradualmente a r*egime de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes a partir do final da tarde*...."
A passagem de ano já deverá ser seca, e como previsto nada de chuva persistente ou abundante.


----------



## João45 (29 Dez 2017 às 19:58)

Caro Aristocrata, as minhas maiores desculpas pelas informações que me foram passadas, pelos vistos, por fontes não fidedignas.

Porém sabes me dizer quando teremos um dia "daqueles" (se é que me entendes)?

Cumprimentos e espero obter o teu perdão pelo lapso acima referido.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Dez 2017 às 21:14)

Boa noite! 
Dia de hoje com chuva fraca/chuvisco, o mesmo que o dia de ontem 
T- 14.0ºC 
HR- 92%
Hoje o acumulado esta nos *9mm*


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 21:22)

Boa noite 
Já regressei a Gondomar 
Chuvisca 
Temperatura atual de 14,3°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
(Dados da estação Globaltronics)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (29 Dez 2017 às 21:26)

Boa noite

Madrugada e manhã de chuva fraca, tarde com céu encoberto e nevoeiro, com Ovar a acumular mais* 6,6mm*, tudo bem ensopado e a escorrer água

E agora recomeça a chover, com vento fraco e *14,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Boas,
chove com alguma intensidade, o acumulado está nos *12 mm*. 
Dezembro segue com *187 mm* acumulados, provavelmente irá atingir ou superar os 200 mm 

14.4ºc actuais, vento Oeste 12 Km/h, e 98% HR.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 21:56)

Chuvisco persistente 
Acumulado hoje de 9,1 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,1°C 
95% HR 
(Globaltronics)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

Boa noite.

Vim agora de terras de Matosinhos impulsionado pela chuva intermitente, que se tornou mais persistente a chegar a este planalto, mais concretamente à _*Chã de Ferreira*_ (ver aqui).
Notoriamente mais humidade no ar e mais chuvosa a zona. Tudo "transpira", muita água nos solos, mas como tem caído de forma continuada a maior parte ainda consegue infiltrar-se, motivo pelo qual os rios do concelho ainda levam pouca água (para a época).
O *acumulado* de hoje foi de *32,8 mm.*
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tactual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 97%

*​


João45 disse:


> Porém sabes me dizer *quando teremos um dia "daqueles"* (se é que me entendes)?
> Cumprimentos e espero *obter o teu perdão* pelo lapso acima referido.


Bem, um dia daqueles não está para já previsto pelos modelos.
Sempre podes acompanhar o fórum e começar a apreender a leitura que se fazem dos modelos meteorológicos. No caso do MeteoPT podes sempre consultar este link (disponível no portal de entrada):
https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal
Através dele podes ir ao mapa e escolher o distrito em questão (Porto) e a tua cidade (VNGaia) - ali tens a previsão do modelo americano (GFS) para os próximos 10 dias.
Quanto ao perdão...bem isso só se compõe com uma *aguardentezita vínica* aqui para a malta...
Não há nada a perdoar, estamos aqui todos ao mesmo, para aprender e ajudar o recém-chegados.


----------



## Stinger (30 Dez 2017 às 00:41)

Que belo dia de nevoeiro e chuva ou chuvisco .

De manhã a transição entre Sto ovídeo e o monte da virgem era fantástica em que no monte da virgem estava tudo com nevoeiro proveniente das nuvens baixas e constante chuva também batidinha a vento . Em Santo ovídeo chovia mas sem as.tais nuvens


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Dez 2017 às 00:44)

Sigo com 
T-14.9ºC
HR- 92%
De momento sem chuva, como adoro esta humidade no ar...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Dez 2017 às 01:12)

Levantou vento de *SUDOESTE*
Temperatura e humidade sem alteração


----------



## criz0r (30 Dez 2017 às 01:51)

Boa madrugada,

Aqui pela Invicta já não chove mas está tudo molhado fruto da humidade alta que se faz sentir. Algum nevoeiro já a tapar os edifícios mais altos da cidade.


Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Dez 2017 às 09:18)

Bom dia! 
Céu nublado, vento fraco de sudoeste
Quando sai de casa a temperatura era de 14.7ºC e a humidade relativa nos 91%


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia !
Céu nublado 
Temperatura de 14,0°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1027 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 13:39)

Boas,
Céu nublado , por vezes o sol espreita 
Temperatura atual de 15,6°C
89% HR 
(Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Dez 2017 às 16:09)

Boa tarde! Sem chuva, vento fraco de sudoeste, algumas abertas!


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 16:22)

Boa tarde 
Vim NorteShopping 
Estão abertas 
Temperatura de 16°C
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
92% HR 
Logo de madrugada deverá chover , minhas aplicações já lançaram aviso 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (30 Dez 2017 às 17:15)

Boas,
Céu encoberto e tudo tranquilo no Porto.
Sempre bela esta panorâmica do Palácio de Cristal:







Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 17:30)

Pôr de sol 
Porto 
16°C



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

Boa noite.

Por cá o dia tem sido de céu muito nublado a encoberto. Dia cinzento.
Apenas há bocado houve um vislumbre do sol, precisamente no pôr-do-sol.
Apenas foi registada *precipitação* ao início da madrugada, mais precisamente *1,0 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de *SSO*.
A temperatura tem estado estagnada, com pouca amplitude térmica.

*Tmín: 12,7ºC
Tmáx: 14,0ºC

Tactual: 12,7ºC (Tmín)
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

Boas, 
Céu nublado 
13,8°C 
90% HR 
Pressão a 1025 hPa 
(Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Dez 2017 às 22:59)

Boa noite! 
O vento de sudoeste mantém-se fraco a moderado.
Amanha vamos ter molho e espero que assim seja...


----------



## VRStation (30 Dez 2017 às 23:56)

TEMPERATURA  
 (Rio Tinto)  
 Semana 52/2017


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2017 às 02:04)

Boa madrugada,

Começa a chuviscar aqui no Porto. O vento vai soprando fraco por enquanto.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Dez 2017 às 02:40)

Vento de sudoeste a aumentar de intensidade!


----------



## cookie (31 Dez 2017 às 07:58)

A reportar de Cerveira... Vento forte toda a noite que neste momento está assustador... Parece que vai tudo pelos ares...

Edit. Fui ver a previsão do ipma para Cerveira e aponta para ventos de 19/20 KMS/h... Será possível??

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (31 Dez 2017 às 08:28)

E agora a chover, pingas bem grossas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2017 às 08:47)

Bom dia, 

Sigo com 13.7ºc, vento moderado com rajadas fortes de SW.

O céu começa a escurecer bastante a Oeste, a frente tem bom aspecto no radar:


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 09:10)

Bom dia 
Está chover por Gondomar 
13,8°C
82% HR 
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
(Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2017 às 09:10)

Por aqui também já chove, gotas grossas


----------



## cookie (31 Dez 2017 às 09:24)

Chuva verdadeiramente torrencial!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 09:27)

Vento forte por aqui, não estava previsto ...surpreendeu me .
13,5°C
A chuva está aumentar de intensidade 
84% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Dez 2017 às 09:28)

Bom dia
Chove torrencialmente


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 10:26)

Chove bem por Gondomar 
12,8°C 
92% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2017 às 10:29)

Temporal no Porto 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Dez 2017 às 10:32)

Chove torrencialmente com fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 10:40)

Chuva muito forte e rajadas também poderosas
Edit: Chuva como há muito não via  Parecem pedras a cair!


----------



## jonas (31 Dez 2017 às 10:55)

Temporal por aqui!
Chove muito forte com rajadas de vento!


----------



## cookie (31 Dez 2017 às 10:55)

Na A28 várias austrálias com porte de árvore arrancadas pela raiz e outras com ramos partidos - direção N-S na zona de Moledo e Afife.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 10:57)

Xiii, chuvada forte por Gondomar 
Vento 
11,5°C
94% HR 
(Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## CptRena (31 Dez 2017 às 10:59)

Bom dia

A frente já passou aqui.
Alguma precipitação moderada e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.
Agora só vento de ONO moderado com rajadas continua.
Tempertatua "caiu" cerca e 2°C.

Continuação de uma boa véspera de Ano Novo.


----------



## cookie (31 Dez 2017 às 11:21)

Na A28, na curva da Póvoa de Varzim, do radar, alguns dos sinalizadores da curva voaram com o vento...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco agora, foi uma bela frente, rápida mas intensa, rendeu *17 mm* até ao momento, o mês segue agora com *204,3 mm *acumulados 

Mais fresco com 10.9 ºc actuais.

Um vídeo que fiz, antes de ter que fechar as janelas, pois a água já entrava para dentro de casa


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 11:33)

Por Gondomar vai chovendo agora fraco 
A frente deverá estar quase a findar!
11°C
95% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (31 Dez 2017 às 11:36)

Rachas destacadas en Galicia:

Punta Candieira (Corunha):........... 130 km/h
Lardeira (Ourense):........................ 128 km/h
Vimianzo (Corunha):....................... 122 km/h


----------



## Andre Barbosa (31 Dez 2017 às 11:52)

Qual será o tempo para a noite de logo?


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 11:57)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Qual será o tempo para a noite de logo?


Céu com poucas nuvens, não há chuva prevista e desce as temperaturas mínimas ...Bom ano !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Barbosa (31 Dez 2017 às 12:00)

E eu a pensar que íamos ter chuva na passagem de ano 
Para quando chuva novamente agora?


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 12:03)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> E eu a pensar que íamos ter chuva na passagem de ano
> Para quando chuva novamente agora?


Amanhã 50% de chuva para o Minho , terça igualmente.ou seja chuva fraca / chuvisco (Dias 1 e 2 janeiro ) 
Depois na próxima sexta está prevista uma nova frente com boa chuva e algum frio associado ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 12:12)

Boas,
Chuvisco 
Daqui a pouco as nuvens devem dar lugar a abertas , ou sejam começam a dissipar-se 
12,2°C
Pressão a subir 1022 hPa 
95% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (31 Dez 2017 às 12:23)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> E eu a pensar que íamos ter chuva na passagem de ano
> Para quando chuva novamente agora?


Hoje chove por todo lado, abre a janela


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 13:21)

Céu já com abertas 
O sol de vez em quando espreita 
Terminou a frente 
Temperatura atual de 12,9°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
12,4 mm acumulado 

(Dados Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 14:39)

Céu praticamente limpo 
14,5°C
Pressão a subir , 1024 hPa 
84% HR 
(Globaltronics)



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 16:52)

12 graus, feliz ano novo a todos!


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 16:53)

Céu a ficar limpo ...
Fotos tiradas em Gramido / Gondomar , com vista para a ponte do Freixo (Porto) 
Temperatura atual de 13,3°C
71% HR 
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
.................................
Feliz ano novo !





























Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

Boa tarde.

Bem, de facto choveu aqui na terra. Por volta das 4h da amanhã choveu qualquer coisa, retornando a chuva, moderada, por vezes forte, a meio da manhã.
O* acumulado *de hoje está nos *19,0 mm*.
O* total mensal *segue agora nos *348,7 mm*. Pá! Quase nos 350...Não se faz. 
Agora pela tarde vamos tendo algumas abertas, mas o sol só esporadicamente aparece, tímido.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado.
Está agora um pouco mais fresco.

Tactual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 78%

*A todos votos de um fantástico 2018.*
*Que o novo ano vos traga bom tempo, boa chuva, bom vento, boa neve, bom granizo, bom de tudo.*





**


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2017 às 18:37)

Boa tarde, 

Já se nota a entrada de ar mais frio, hoje já tive de vestir o casaco.
Deve ter chovido a sério de manhã, visto que quando saí de casa haviam muitos lençois de agua na estrada. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 19:46)

Boa noite, apesar de algum vento vai descendo, alguma inversão, 7.0°C


----------



## João45 (2 Jan 2018 às 17:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Bem, de facto choveu aqui na terra. Por volta das 4h da amanhã choveu qualquer coisa, retornando a chuva, moderada, por vezes forte, a meio da manhã.
> O* acumulado *de hoje está nos *19,0 mm*.
> ...


Aristocrata, amanhã choverá?


----------



## João45 (2 Jan 2018 às 17:57)

joselamego disse:


> Céu a ficar limpo ...
> Fotos tiradas em Gramido / Gondomar , com vista para a ponte do Freixo (Porto)
> Temperatura atual de 13,3°C
> 71% HR
> ...


Grandes fotos amigo José, tenho a tua autorização para utiliza-las se necessário?


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 18:01)

João45 disse:


> Grandes fotos amigo José, tenho a tua autorização para utiliza-las se necessário?


Sim amigo João, podes utilizar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------

